#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Есть здесь люди, перешедшие из ваджраяны в дзен/чань?

## Эделизи

Здравствуйте.

Про то, что много тхеравадинов было раньше ваджраянцами, знаю.
А есть ли здесь люди перешедшие из ваджраяны в дзен/чань?

У меня к ним вопрос: как изменилась ваша жизнь/практика, и, самое главное - ум?
Интересуют люди, которые были ваджраянцами от 2 лет. То есть, хотя бы приблизительно понявшие учение.

П. С.
Тхеравадинов тоже было бы интересно услышать.

Спасибо.

----------

Thaitali (09.08.2014), Алик (10.08.2014), Ольга Карпова (15.08.2014), Паня (10.08.2014), Сергей Ч (09.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Про то, что много тхеравадинов было раньше ваджраянцами, знаю.
> А есть ли здесь люди перешедшие из ваджраяны в дзен/чань?
> 
> У меня к ним вопрос: как изменилась ваша жизнь/практика, и, самое главное - ум?
> Интересуют люди, которые были ваджраянцами от 2 лет. То есть, хотя бы приблизительно понявшие учение.
> 
> П. С.
> ...


я через дзен (немного) в тхераваду. Переходите сразу сюда, ум сильно меняется и сразу, если практиковать)
мне кажется дзен больше отрывает от жизни
а вообще, мне кажется, не важно как называть, можно пробовать практики(не только терию) разных традиций, чтобы найти свое

----------

Фил (10.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> ум сильно меняется и сразу, если практиковать)


Спасибо. А можно субъективные ощущения, как меняется ум? Как изменилось качество жизни?

----------


## Thaitali

> Спасибо. А можно субъективные ощущения, как меняется ум? Как изменилось качество жизни?


Ум стал более ясным и появилось больше осознанности и понимания: причина - следствие, если кратко)
Стало хотеться делать больше хороших вещей и не делать плохих. Появилось больше счастливых моментов и уменьшилось количество гнева и раздражительности. Больше понимания и терпимости к другим людям (и к себе тоже) и их поступкам. Уменьшается сила и  количество привязанностей.

----------

Ittosai (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ум стал более ясным и появилось больше осознанности и понимания: причина - следствие, если кратко)
> Стало хотеться делать больше хороших вещей и не делать плохих. Появилось больше счастливых моментов и уменьшилось количество гнева и раздражительности.
> Больше понимания и терпимости к другим людям (и к себе) и их поступкам. Уменьшилось количество привязанностей.


То же самое, что махаяна.

----------

Atmo Kamal (10.08.2014), Thaitali (09.08.2014), Дордже (09.08.2014), Пема Дролкар (11.08.2014), Фил (10.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> уменьшилось количество гнева и раздражительности.


Здорово. Несмотря на все практики мой гнев прет по нарастающей. И, я увидела взаимозависимость: чем лучше практика, тем сильней потом будет гнев.

----------

Thaitali (09.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> То же самое, что махаяна.


наверное, разве что появилось понимание, что полное освобождение от всех страданий будет только в Ниббане)

----------


## Thaitali

> Здорово. Несмотря на все практики мой гнев прет по нарастающей.


так и здесь он тоже временами прет, но с ним в этот момент надо особым образом работать)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> так и здесь он тоже временами прет, но с ним в этот момент надо особым образом работать)


Не подскажите как? Я пробовала множество методов. Может, Ваш мне подойдет?

----------


## Нико

> Здорово. Несмотря на все практики мой гнев прет по нарастающей. И, я увидела взаимозависимость: чем лучше практика, тем сильней потом будет гнев.


От гнева "Бодхичарья-аватара" Шантидевы хорошо лечит. От привязанности слабее, это по своему опыту).

----------

Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> От гнева "Бодхичарья-аватара" Шантидевы хорошо лечит. От привязанности слабее, это по своему опыту).


Нико. Спасибо. Раньше помогала. Теперь - нет.

----------


## Thaitali

> Не подскажите как? Я пробовала множество методов. Может, Ваш мне подойдет?


Я практикую медитацию Випассана, знаю многих, кому этот метод подходит. Но некоторым не подходит - уж слишком глубинные слои загрязнений вскрываются порой, тяжело)
кстати, чтобы практиковать Випассану не нужно "переходить" в тхераваду)

----------

Atmo Kamal (10.08.2014), Фил (10.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Спасибо. Раньше помогала. Теперь - нет.


От гнева избавиться проще, осознав его пагубность и бесполезность. Тем более гнев сжигает заслуги, а у нас их так мало! В общем, я редко испытываю эту эмоцию. А в випассане пребывать... Не знаю, мне только логика помогает.

----------

Thaitali (09.08.2014), Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> От гнева избавиться проще, осознав его пагубность и бесполезность. Тем более гнев сжигает заслуги, а у нас их так мало! В общем, я редко испытываю эту эмоцию. А в випассане пребывать... Не знаю, мне только логика помогает.


Дело в том, что гнев моей до-буддийской природе не очень присущ. А сейчас я стала просто фурия (

----------


## Thaitali

> От гнева избавиться проще, осознав его пагубность и бесполезность. Тем более гнев сжигает заслуги, а у нас их так мало! В общем, я редко испытываю эту эмоцию. А в випассане пребывать... Не знаю, мне только логика помогает.


обычно у человека какое-то одно из трех основных загрязнений ума (гнев, жадность (в т.ч. к чувственным удовольствиям) и неведение) выражено сильнее. Кому-то достаточно просто осознать это и не делать, а у кого-то так просто не получается, уж очень глубоко сидит и много) тогда надо вырывать с корнем по-живому, постепенно) если есть желание

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Дело в том, что гнев моей до-буддийской природе не очень присущ. А сейчас я стала просто фурия (


Это, может, стресс от практики). И такое возможно). Надо учиться отпускать, как говорят на Западе.

----------

Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Это, может, стресс от практики). И такое возможно).


Практика у меня проходит очень устойчиво, очень хорошо, я счастлива после нее. А вечером накатывает гнев.

----------


## Нико

> А вечером накатывает гнев


На что или на кого? Вот у меня очень гневливая мама, например. Орёт без повода до исступления. Сама себя нервами до больницы сейчас довела. А смысл?

----------

Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Не подскажите как? Я пробовала множество методов. Может, Ваш мне подойдет?


если только с гневом работать - то можно попробовать практиковать медитацию любящей доброты, Метту.
(в пракику Випассаны Метта входит обычно)

----------

Фил (10.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> На что или на кого? Вот у меня очень гневливая мама, например. Орёт без повода до исступления. Сама себя нервами до больницы сейчас довела. А смысл?


Так вот я и думаю, откуда сей дикий звер взялся

----------

Нико (09.08.2014)

----------


## Дордже

Ваджраяна включает как Тхереваду, так и Махаяну. и изучать и практиковать Тхереваду никто не запрещает, а даже наоборот, думаю Дзен также можно изучать и практиковать.  Зачем так радикально, переход etc..?

----------

Atmo Kamal (10.08.2014), Влад К (09.08.2014), Дэнни (22.09.2014), Ольга Карпова (15.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Ваджраяна включает как Тхереваду, так и Махаяну. и изучать и практиковать Тхереваду никто не запрещает, а даже наоборот, думаю Дзен также можно изучать и практиковать.  Зачем так радикально, переход etc..?


Спасибо. Но где написано про переход? Я хочу больше узнать другие традиции и что-то взять, если получится.
П.С.
Просто я чувствую себя суперсчастливой после практики. "Летаю". Может, такого не нужно, хотя заложено в садхане?

----------


## Дордже

> Спасибо. Но где написано про переход? Я хочу больше узнать другие традиции и что-то взять, если получится.


Это отличная мысль, выводы сделал из названия топика, рад что они ошибочны. 
по этому форуму сужу, что ни господа тхеревадины ни дзенцы не постулируют, что сам переход от туда-сюда приносит особые сиддхи или благословение. все зависит от усилий наверное и мотивации. Меня вот очень вдохновляет Палийский Канон. И с удовольствием его изучаю)

----------

Thaitali (09.08.2014), Влад К (09.08.2014), Жека (09.08.2014), Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

Пока дзенцев, бывших ваджраяновцев нет.
Что наводит на мысли.

----------


## Нико

> Пока дзенцев, бывших ваджраяновцев нет.
> Что наводит на мысли.


Порядочный человек из Ваджраяны не уйдёт. Там слишком сильны обязательства.

----------

Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Порядочный человек из Ваджраяны не уйдёт. Там слишком сильны обязательства.


а перед кем берутся обязательства в Ваджраяне? а если человек разочаруется  и практика перестанет приносить результаты, что тогда делают?

----------


## Нико

> а перед кем берутся обязательства в Ваджраяне? а если человек разочаруется  и практика перестанет приносить результаты, что тогда делают?


Обязательства берутся перед Гуру в облике Будды. А разочарованных хватает, но это не вина Ваджраяны.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Практика у меня проходит очень устойчиво, очень хорошо, я счастлива после нее. А вечером накатывает гнев.


У меня тоже было что-то похожее - после подъема и вдохновения, вызванного практикой, потом резкий спад, как говорится - во все тяжкие.. ) Сейчас понимаю, что причиной этому было разделение практики и повседневной жизни. Другими словами создавалась своего рода разность потенциалов, напряжение, которое потом требовало выхода. Сейчас немного изменил своё отношение к практике. Нужно больше внимания уделять развитию памятования и осознанности. Не зря ведь говорится, что Четыре Благородные Истины являются темой рефлексии на всю жизнь, а не так, что за один ретрит мы сможем полностью их познать. Как говорится в Ангуттара Никае - "... в этой Дхамма-Винае имеется постепенное обучение, постепенная практика, постепенное совершенствование, без резких обрывов (на аятакена), таких как проникновение в знание (аннапативедха)".

"Практику Дхаммы можно объединить с нашими повседневными задачами и всем тем, что с ними связано. Не следует отделять Дхамму от повседневной жизни. Это практика очень высокого уровня. Когда постоянно присутствуют памятование и осознанность, не только наша работа будет успешна и безошибочна, но в то же время и Дхамма в наших сердцах будет развиваться и значительно возрастать. Не-обладание и не-приобретение станут естественным состоянием ума." ( "Применение Дхаммы. Ваша практика Дхаммы". )

Хотелось бы ещё заметить, что одной медитацией, загрязнения (в т.ч. гнев) не устранить. Нужно также развивать Правильные взгляды, т.е. изучать Дхамму, использовать логику, и т.д.  Когда приходит понимание многих вещей, то некоторые загрязнения лишаются своей основы, а медитацией мы уже просто закрепляем результат. В наше время некоторые миряне практикуют медитацию без изучения сутт и становятся самонадеянными в отношении своих достижений. Их гордыня увеличивается, тогда как их привязанности не уменьшаются. Если бы они практиковали в соответствии с Дхаммой, их неблагие качества и загрязнения, включая гордыню, не увеличивались бы. 

Как сказал Аджан Чаа: _"Поиски покоя — всё равно, что поиски усатой черепахи. Вы не найдёте его. Но когда ваше сердце будет готово — покой сам будет искать вас."_

----------

AndyZ (11.08.2014), Chok Drang (22.01.2015), Ittosai (13.08.2014), Thaitali (13.08.2014), Алик (10.08.2014), Балдинг (22.09.2014), Влад К (09.08.2014), Жека (09.08.2014), Ольга Карпова (15.08.2014), Паня (10.08.2014), Пема Дролкар (11.08.2014), Фил (10.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> У меня тоже было что-то похожее - после подъема и вдохновения, вызванного практикой, потом резкий спад, как говорится - во все тяжкие.. ) Сейчас понимаю, что причиной этому было разделение практики и повседневной жизни. Другими словами создавалась своего рода разность потенциалов, напряжение, которое потом требовало выхода. Сейчас немного изменил своё отношение к практике. Нужно больше внимания уделять развитию памятования и осознанности. Не зря ведь говорится, что Четыре Благородные Истины являются темой рефлексии на всю жизнь, а не так, что за один ретрит мы сможем полностью их познать. Как говорится в Ангуттара Никае - "... в этой Дхамма-Винае имеется постепенное обучение, постепенная практика, постепенное совершенствование, без резких обрывов (на аятакена), таких как проникновение в знание (аннапативедха)".
> 
> "Практику Дхаммы можно объединить с нашими повседневными задачами и всем тем, что с ними связано. Не следует отделять Дхамму от повседневной жизни. Это практика очень высокого уровня. Когда постоянно присутствуют памятование и осознанность, не только наша работа будет успешна и безошибочна, но в то же время и Дхамма в наших сердцах будет развиваться и значительно возрастать. Не-обладание и не-приобретение станут естественным состоянием ума." ( "Применение Дхаммы. Ваша практика Дхаммы". )
> 
> Хотелось бы ещё заметить, что одной медитацией, загрязнения (в т.ч. гнев) не устранить. Нужно также развивать Правильные взгляды, т.е. изучать Дхамму, использовать логику, и т.д.  Когда приходит понимание многих вещей, то некоторые загрязнения лишаются своей основы, а медитацией мы уже просто закрепляем результат. В наше время некоторые миряне практикуют медитацию без изучения сутт и становятся самонадеянными в отношении своих достижений. Их гордыня увеличивается, тогда как их привязанности не уменьшаются. Если бы они практиковали в соответствии с Дхаммой, их неблагие качества и загрязнения, включая гордыню, не увеличивались бы. 
> 
> Как сказал Аджан Чаа: _"Поиски покоя — всё равно, что поиски усатой черепахи. Вы не найдёте его. Но когда ваше сердце будет готово — покой сам будет искать вас."_


Спасибо! Вот таких комментариев я жду  :Smilie:  Спасибо.

----------

Савелов Александр (25.08.2014), Сергей Ч (09.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Вот например отрывок из работы Аджана Буддадасы , которую я упомнул выше:




> Сати (внимательность, рефлексивное осознавание, памятование) – это моментальное распознавание и восстановление в памяти вещей, которые необходимо вспомнить. Оно должно быть быстрым, словно стрела. Мы также можем определить сати как проводник или быстрейшее транспортное средство. Этот самый быстрый транспорт не перевозит материальные объекты, но несет мудрость и знание. Сати своевременно доставляет пання (мудрость) в соответствии с нашими потребностями. Посредством практики памятования о дыхании полностью развивается сати.
> 
> Мы можем сравнить Дхамму с аптечкой у себя в доме. В ней мы храним великое множество медикаментов, таблеток, капсул, мазей, порошков и сиропов для того, чтобы при необходимости их применить. Когда мы заболеваем, мы должны выбрать из этого множества один препарат, который будет эффективным в отношении нашего недуга. Мы не можем взять все лекарства, мы берем именно то, что необходимо для излечения от нашего недуга здесь и сейчас. То же справедливо и для Дхаммы. Поймите, что существует невообразимое множество того, что мы зовем Дхамма и пання, однако в каждый раз мы применяем лишь малую его часть. Мы используем ту порцию, которая способна разрешить ситуацию, с которой мы имеем дело. Понимание, как применить Дхамму и пання, имеющие отношение к нашей ситуации и проблеме. Дхамма или мудрость, которая урегулирует ситуацию и проблему, — это и есть то, что мы зовем «сампаджання».


Это к тому, как должна работать практика, в борьбе с тем же гневом. Сначала мы изучаем теорию, развиваем понимание того, что уменьшает эгоцентрацию - например учение об Анатта; понимание того, что на самом деле все существа хотят быть счастливыми, но не все знают правильный путь, из-за чего они становятся заложниками негативных качеств; понимание вредности клеш; понимание Четырёх безмерных, бодхичитты и т.д. А медитацией мы просто открываем свободный доступ к имеющимся истинам и прозрениям.) Таким образом, Правильные воззрения начинаются с концепций и суждений, но за счёт практики правильного сосредоточения, этот фактор постепенно преображается в мудрость, которая может полностью изничтожить пороки ума. Понимание правильных воззрений побудит человека вести добродетельную жизнь, в соответствии с ними. 
Это вовсе не означает, что гнев сразу должен исчезнуть. Нет. Просто при правильном подходе, у хорошего практика, вместе с негативной эмоцией сразу возникает памятование тех вещей, которые лишают дальнейшего её развития и не дают отождествлять себя например с гневом.
А вот цитата из не буддийского источника, но как мне кажется, с буддийским смыслом! )

"Мы должны разотождествиться. Мы не должны отождествляться с этими великим силами, которые некогда были великими богами, принимавшими поклонение в храмах. В прошлом человек, одержимый неуправляемой эмоцией, всегда считался бесноватым, никому и в голову не приходило думать иначе; он был просто несчастной жертвой. Но теперь, если человек в гневе, мы по наивности считаем его ответственным за это.
Первобытные люди на это не решились бы, они бы подождали, пока его не покинет этот дух. На более высоком уровне аналитик должен делать то же самое; когда пациент выходит из-под контроля, следует сказать: «А теперь подождем. Вы одержимы злым духом, мыслью, которая вас ослепила. Подождем, пока буря не утихнет». Я не даю ему отождествиться со своим гневом, потому что он должен научиться тому, что он необязательно един со своими эмоциями. Мы не виним друг друга в грозе, и точно так же невозможно возлагать на человека ответственность за его психику. Своих естественных пропорций мы достигаем, когда узнаем, что душа или психика – это мир со своими законами, как тот мир, в котором мы живем и передвигаемся."
(Карл Юнг "Visions")

----------

Ittosai (13.08.2014), Влад К (09.08.2014), Ольга Карпова (15.08.2014), Пема Дролкар (11.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

Сергей Ч, немного личный вопрос: как вы медитируете в течении дня. Мне интересно все.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей Ч, немного личный вопрос: как вы медитируете в течении дня. Мне интересно все.


Если честно, то медитирую сейчас мало.. А так в основном анапанасати  (развитие осознанности с дыханием). Ещё хочу сказать, что изучение Слов Будды (некоторых сутт) это для меня уже что-то типа медитации! )

----------

Ittosai (13.08.2014), Алексей Л (11.08.2014), Ольга Карпова (15.08.2014), Фил (10.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Я практикую медитацию Випассана, знаю многих, кому этот метод подходит. Но некоторым не подходит - уж слишком глубинные слои загрязнений вскрываются порой, тяжело)
> кстати, чтобы практиковать Випассану не нужно "переходить" в тхераваду)


Лучше не бросаться такими терминами и не вводить людей в заблуждение. Если курс называется випассана, это не означает, что его участники занимаются випассаной. Можно жить в отеле "Нирвана" или ходить в "Будда бар"- в наши дни все возможно. Вот только випассаной не "занимаются". Випассана есть проникновение в природу вещей, прямое постижение Истины и достижение арийства. То, чем занимаются в нынешних монастырях - всего лишь развитие манасикара ( в лучше случае).

----------

Chok Drang (22.01.2015), Дордже (09.08.2014), Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> То, чем занимаются в нынешних монастырях - всего лишь развитие манасикара ( в лучше случае).


Жека, что посоветуете? 
Спасибо.

----------


## Аурум

> Спасибо. Но где написано про переход? Я хочу больше узнать другие традиции и что-то взять, если получится.
> П.С.
> Просто я чувствую себя суперсчастливой после практики. "Летаю". Может, такого не нужно, хотя заложено в садхане?


Вы полагаете, что в дзен способы медитации отличаются от тех, что вы практиковали в указанных в вашем профиле традициях?

----------

Atmo Kamal (10.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Здорово. Несмотря на все практики мой гнев прет по нарастающей. И, я увидела взаимозависимость: чем лучше практика, тем сильней потом будет гнев.


Вот наверняка практикуете всякий бон, оттого и гнев.

----------


## Эделизи

> Вот наверняка практикуете всякий бон, оттого и гнев.


Нравится, но не практикую.
Учитель на гнев говорит простираться больше.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Жека, что посоветуете? 
> Спасибо.


Киньте в личку свой емейл, кое-что вышлю )

----------


## Эделизи

> Вы полагаете, что в дзен способы медитации отличаются от тех, что вы практиковали в указанных в вашем профиле традициях?


Полагаю. А также читаю дао дэ дзин и алтарную сутру шестого патриарха. Очень отличаются.

----------


## Аурум

> Полагаю.


Чем же, по-вашему, отличаются?




> А также читаю дао дэ дзин и алтарную сутру шестого патриарха. Очень отличаются.


Дао-дэ цзин не имеет никакого отношения к буддизму. Естественно, идеи этого трактата будут отличаться от буддийских.

----------

Фил (10.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Обязательства берутся перед Гуру в облике Будды. А разочарованных хватает, но это не вина Ваджраяны.


Разочароваться можно в своей тупости, ленности, слабости характера, жалкое зрелище

----------

Эделизи (10.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Нравится, но не практикую.
> Учитель на гнев говорит простираться больше.


Вам везет больше чем мне, у вас гнев есть, учитесь как его использовать

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Про то, что много тхеравадинов было раньше ваджраянцами, знаю.
> А есть ли здесь люди перешедшие из ваджраяны в дзен/чань?
> 
> У меня к ним вопрос: как изменилась ваша жизнь/практика, и, самое главное - ум?
> Интересуют люди, которые были ваджраянцами от 2 лет. То есть, хотя бы приблизительно понявшие учение.
> 
> П. С.
> ...


 :Smilie:  :Smilie: )))

Очень МАЛО ваджраянцев стало тхеравадинами.Скорее всего, они так и не вошли в Ваджраяну, У Вас крайне искаженное об этом восприятие.

Вообще вопрос о случайном попадании на ванги и лунги и к тибетским учителям, можно вполне поставить.Характерно, что переходят в другие школы именно те, кто толком с самого начала не разобрался, чем он занимается и не утрудился собрать нужную информацию по основам. А также поддался мнению группы. Еще вопрос стоит, что многие "ваджраянцы" не имеют достаточной базовой подготовки, нужной мотивации, а также пониманием пустотности для полноценной ее практики. Поэтому настоящими ваджраянцами их вряд ли можно назвать, и даже, полагаю, нарушение самай всерьез нельзя у них рассматривать.

 Большинство буддистов, которых знаю, как следовали, так и следуют Ваджраяне и не собираются менять свои взгляды.

Так что Вы неверно понимаете ситуацию. Скорее, вопрос должен стоять так: " А кто из присутствующих поначалу следовал тибетскому буддизму, но потом выбрал для себя другую школу?" Вот так будет вполне грамотно. Такие люди есть. И это совершенно нормально смотреть разных учителей и разные школы буддизма, чтобы потом понять, куда тебя больше влечет и к чему бОльшее доверие, как к методу.

----------

Влад К (11.08.2014), Ольга Карпова (15.08.2014), Савелов Александр (25.08.2014), Эделизи (11.08.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не подскажите как? Я пробовала множество методов. Может, Ваш мне подойдет?


А Вы РАССЛАБЬТЕСЬ :Smilie:  Хуже, потому что Вы хотите быть лучше. А надо - мудрей. Надо не поспешать и не опаздывать. И не загонять себя. А себя, вообще-то, надо любить и принимать такой, какая есть, хоть и развивать благие качества.

Мне помогало с юмором к себе относиться, Чогьям Трунгпа"Преодоление духовного материализма" и выйти в безлюдное место и наораться. А также пробежки.
А так, например, - приезжайте ко мне в гости. я до конца августа в Питере. :Smilie:  

И вообще, что это у Вас за практика, что Вы до сих пор не научились работать с бесконтрольными эмоциями и менять свои мысли с негативных на благие по собственному усмотрению????Садханы читать недостаточно. Надо научиться собственным умом управлять.

----------

Алексей Л (11.08.2014), Алик (11.08.2014), Нико (13.08.2014), Ольга Карпова (15.08.2014), Савелов Александр (25.08.2014), Эделизи (11.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Хотелось бы ещё заметить, что одной медитацией, загрязнения (в т.ч. гнев) не устранить. Нужно также развивать Правильные взгляды, т.е. изучать Дхамму, использовать логику, и т.д.  Когда приходит понимание многих вещей, то некоторые загрязнения лишаются своей основы, а медитацией мы уже просто закрепляем результат. *В наше время некоторые миряне практикуют медитацию без изучения сутт и становятся самонадеянными в отношении своих достижений.* Их гордыня увеличивается, тогда как их привязанности не уменьшаются. Если бы они практиковали в соответствии с Дхаммой, их неблагие качества и загрязнения, включая гордыню, не увеличивались бы.


В наше время некоторые миряне изучают только сутты, но не практикуют медитацию, и становятся самонадеянными в отношении своих достижений (возможно, считая, что изучение сутт -это и есть медитация). Если бы они практиковали в соответствии с Дхаммой, их неблагие качества и загрязнения, включая гордыню, не увеличивались бы)
Иногда бывает и наоборот - в процессе медитации приходит внутреннее понимание каких-то вещей, а чтение сутт их просто подтверждает.

----------

Tong Po (14.08.2014), Vladiimir (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> А Вы РАССЛАБЬТЕСЬ И вообще, что это у Вас за практика, что Вы до сих пор не научились работать с бесконтрольными эмоциями и *менять свои мысли с негативных на благие по собственному усмотрению*????Садханы читать недостаточно. *Надо научиться собственным умом управлять*.


Управлять своим умом (как и чем-либо другим) мы не сможем, к сожалению. Это заблуждение, ИМХО. Мы можем научиться  осознавать появление этих мыслей и их исчезновение, возникающие по их поводу желания и эмоции, можем  учиться не следовать за ними далее или не переходить к действию.
Они приходят и уходят - этот процесс нам не подконтролен.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Здорово. Несмотря на все практики мой гнев прет по нарастающей. И, я увидела взаимозависимость: чем лучше практика, тем сильней потом будет гнев.


Возможно перенапряжение во время практики. Может быть слишком сильно и долго сосредотачиваетесь, или на вдохновении сидите, сидите и не замечаете, как перенапрягаетесь на самом деле. У меня был очень сильны гнев, когда я долго сидела и перенапрягалась, я не замечала, потому что когда сидишь , то состояние увлекает.
Но я сильно цеплялась за состояние покоя, и в итоге пришла к тому. что вообще не позволяла ничему изменяться. Всякие изменения вызывали гнев.
Потом на ретрите мы делали семдзин и я обнаружила, что я прямо вцепилась в состояние покоя и не позволяю ничему двигаться. А все же движется, куда от этого денешься.
Ну когда я заметила, то сразу конечно расслабилась и гнев перестал так возникать.
Но вот потом я стала сильно раздражительной, просто так, без долгих сидений (т.е. не по причине перенапряжения во время практики ) и раздражаюсь по любому поводу. И вроде я помню головой что надо сделать, но оно не делается, потому что ум в таком диком состоянии в этот момент, что ничего непонятно. Тогда я делаю немного Янтра-йоги и/или пою много раз Песню Ваджра, чтобы гармонизировать свое состояние и тогда само по себе становится ясно что делать с разражением, когда оно возникает. 
И это единственный пока способ, который работает у меня - сперва ум гармонизировать (это не значит что я избавляюсь от раздражения, оно продолжает возникать, но я как-то по другому начинаю понимать что с ним делать ), а потом становится понятно что там в нем делать. А до этого я все пыталась в таком состоянии прямо что-то делать, наблюдала, размышляла, но доходила все время до поиска виноватого и чего-то такого в общем, хорошо что я знаю (прям как правило, ну просто некоторые вещи как таблицу умножения для себя запоминаешь же ), что это значит я не туда поехала точно.
И я думаю в этот момент - вот я кого-то уже обвиняю, это тупик, не туда зашла. А выйти не получается, я вся прямо протестую, мне надо чтобы мне причину раздражения снаружи убрали и все. Я понимаю головой, что причина внутри, но оно туда не идет в эту сторону. Потом дошло, что надо не головой упираться, а гармонизировать себя, и оно само пойдет в правильном направлении.

----------

Chok Drang (22.01.2015), Thaitali (13.08.2014), Эделизи (13.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Но вот потом я стала сильно раздражительной, просто так, без долгих сидений 
> И это единственный пока способ, который работает у меня - сперва ум гармонизировать (это не значит что я избавляюсь от раздражения, оно продолжает возникать, но я как-то по другому начинаю понимать что с ним делать ), а потом становится понятно что там в нем делать.


мне кажется, что то, что Вы называете гармонизировать, можно назвать - отвлечением, переключением внимания с гнева на что-то другое. Как есть еще советы - начать глубоко дышать, наблюдать дыхание в момент, когда хочется как-то отреагировать гневно)
то есть убегание, а гнев при этом -   потом опять вернется) еще и еще - зависит от того, сколько мы его накопили в прошлых жизнях

----------


## Аурум

Как ни меняй школу, от себя не убежишь...

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (17.08.2014), Жека (15.08.2014), Чагна Дордже (13.08.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Вообще вопрос о случайном попадании на ванги и лунги и к тибетским учителям, можно вполне поставить.Характерно, что переходят в другие школы именно те, кто толком с самого начала не разобрался, чем он занимается и не утрудился собрать нужную информацию по основам. А также поддался мнению группы. Еще вопрос стоит, что многие "ваджраянцы" не имеют достаточной базовой подготовки, нужной мотивации, а также пониманием пустотности для полноценной ее практики. Поэтому настоящими ваджраянцами их вряд ли можно назвать, и даже, полагаю, нарушение самай всерьез нельзя у них рассматривать.


Ну, не знаю ...


Я,конечно, не особый ходок на Учения .

 Но на которых присутствовал ,все Учителя (Ваджраяны) говорили, что присутствующие собрались не случайно (казалось бы )  и  Ваджраяна так или иначе "выстрелит" в их жизни  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> мне кажется, что то, что Вы называете гармонизировать, можно назвать - отвлечением, переключением внимания с гнева на что-то другое. Как есть еще советы - начать глубоко дышать, наблюдать дыхание в момент, когда хочется как-то отреагировать гневно)
> то есть убегание, а гнев при этом -   потом опять вернется) еще и еще - зависит от того, сколько мы его накопили в прошлых жизнях


Нет, это не переключение внимания. Я не знаю что происходит, это неуловимо для меня и я не могу это словами описать, но точно не переключение внимания. 
Потому что когда вы заканчиваете, то гнев как был, так и продолжался и так и остается. Как если бы это была боль, с которой вы не знали бы что делать, и читали бы в интернете о том как это вылечить. Вы читаете - а оно болит. Потом вы заканчиваете читать и теперь вы знаете что с ней делать и делаете. И тогда она прекращается.

----------

Thaitali (13.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Нет, это не переключение внимания.


но ведь Вы внимание с гнева *переключили* на йогу или пение?
а если просто наблюдать -вот он гнев, вот он пришел, интересно, что будет дальше - если никак не реагировать и внимание с него не убирать?




> Потому что когда вы заканчиваете, то гнев как был, так и продолжался и так и остается.


не совсем поняла

----------


## ullu

> но ведь Вы внимание с гнева *переключили* на йогу или пение?


НЕТ!!!  :Smilie: 



> а если просто наблюдать -вот он гнев, вот он пришел, интересно, что будет дальше - если никак не реагировать и внимание с него не убирать?


Этот вопрос остается после "нет"?




> не совсем поняла


Посмотрите аналогию с болью, так тоже не понятно что я хотела сказать?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Управлять своим умом (как и чем-либо другим) мы не сможем, к сожалению. Это заблуждение, ИМХО. Мы можем научиться  осознавать появление этих мыслей и их исчезновение, возникающие по их поводу желания и эмоции, можем  учиться не следовать за ними далее или не переходить к действию.
> Они приходят и уходят - этот процесс нам не подконтролен.


А что такое - "не следовать за ними далее или не переходить к действию?" :Smilie:  Кто меняет аффективные мысли на благие? Если Вы через способны осознанно переменить гнев на любящую доброту,например, то это и есть управлять. 

Вы считаете, поток мыслей нельзя значительно уменьшить  при развитых способностях?? И беспокоящие эмоции нельзя остановить?

----------

Thaitali (13.08.2014), Жека (15.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> А что такое - "не следовать за ними далее или не переходить к действию?" Кто меняет аффективные мысли на благие? Если Вы через способны осознанно переменить гнев на любящую доброту,например, то это и есть управлять.


Я считаю, что мы не *меняем* мысли или меняем гнев на доброту. Мы просто можем не следовать одним мыслям\не реагировать - и они уходят. И очень быстро, в следующий момент приходят другие мысли (благие например) и мы им можем следовать.




> Вы считаете, поток мыслей нельзя значительно уменьшить  при развитых способностях?? И беспокоящие эмоции нельзя остановить?


Считаю, что управлять потоком мыслей (их приходом) мы не можем. Просто при правильном образе жизни и практики ум очищается (постепенно) и приходит больше благих мыслей, чем неблагих.
А беспокоящие эмоции мы можем пропустить мимо (не остановить) - как поток, мы просто за него можем не цепляться)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну, не знаю ...
> 
> 
> Я,конечно, не особый ходок на Учения .
> 
>  Но на которых присутствовал ,все Учителя (Ваджраяны) говорили, что присутствующие собрались не случайно (казалось бы )  и  Ваджраяна так или иначе "выстрелит" в их жизни


Выстрелит. И дзен выстрелит. и тхеравада - в ту или иную жизнь. Не говоря уж о христианстве, мусульманстве и проч. Карма причудлива.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я считаю, что мы не *меняем* мысли или меняем гнев на доброту. Мы просто можем не следовать одним мыслям\не реагировать - и они уходят. И очень быстро, в следующий момент приходят другие мысли (благие например) и мы им можем следовать.


Так это и есть - менять одну мысль на другую :Smilie:  Была мысль о гневе, стала мысль о доброте. Вы вообще знаете, что нельзя думать две мысли одновременно? На этом построены многие буддийские методы. Именно на осознанной и целенаправленной замене неблагой мысли на благую, и, соответственно, как следствия - поведения.




> Считаю, что управлять потоком мыслей (их приходом) мы не можем. Просто при правильном образе жизни и практики ум очищается (постепенно) и приходит больше благих мыслей, чем неблагих.
> А беспокоящие эмоции мы можем пропустить мимо (не остановить) - как поток, мы просто за него можем не цепляться)


Пока есть оценочные или омраченные состояния - единственный способ избавиться от них - это осознать эмоцию, заметить проявление неблагой мысли и поменять ее на благую. 

Насчет беспокоящих эмоций Вы глубоко заблуждаетесь. Беспокоящие эмоции не проходят сами собой, у каждого из нас они вызывают глубокий дискомфорт и страдательность, причем, к ним остается привычка, которую трудно в себе распознавать и избавляться от нее. Если с ними не работать, не осознавать такую эмоцию, не восходить к ее первопричине и не анализировать это состояние, с последующей переменой на правильный взгляд, никакого прогресса не будет.

 Цепляние просто не распознать. оно происходит автоматически, если не научить человека замечать его и не предложить ему правильный взгляд и метод.Большинство людей вообще не осознает, что испытывает беспокоящую эмоцию.

Да можем мы управлять потоком мыслей :Smilie: Ну, может мы конкретно - только немного, а реализованный практик - может. У него вообще развита податливость тела и ума. На этом вообще вся буддийская практика построена, вплоть до замены мыслей на прямое вИденье.

----------

Жека (15.08.2014), Ольга Карпова (15.08.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

надо бы договориться, что мы понимаем под мыслью :Smilie:

----------


## Thaitali

> Да можем мы управлять потоком мыслейНу, может мы конкретно - только немного, а реализованный практик - может. У него вообще развита податливость тела и ума. На этом вообще вся буддийская практика построена, вплоть до замены мыслей на прямое вИденье.


Поток мыслей – это просто поток, который течет мимо нас, а наш ум каждое мгновение выхватывает какую-то мысль из него, и дальше есть 2 варианта:
1.Реагирует на нее\цепляется\привязывается – возникает страдание
2.Никак не реагирует – просто осознает ее, и она исчезает – страдание не возникает
В первом случае можно работать как Вы правильно описали - когда уже произошло цепляние и возникла эмоция.
Но, можно научиться распознавать и момент цепляния, нужно тренироваться в осознанности, практиковать медитацию.
А «управлять» и «контролировать» мысли мы не можем, как бы нам этого не хотелось, ИМХО
Прямое вИдение возникает тогда, когда наш ум чист от загрязнений (хотя бы и временно)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Поток мыслей – это просто поток, который течет мимо нас, а наш ум каждое мгновение выхватывает какую-то мысль из него, и дальше есть 2 варианта:
> 1.Реагирует на нее\цепляется\привязывается – возникает страдание
> 2.Никак не реагирует – просто осознает ее, и она исчезает – страдание не возникает
> В первом случае можно работать как Вы правильно описали - когда уже произошло цепляние и возникла эмоция.
> Но, можно научиться распознавать и момент цепляния, нужно тренироваться в осознанности, практиковать медитацию.
> А «управлять» и «контролировать» мысли мы не можем, как бы нам этого не хотелось, ИМХО
> Прямое вИдение возникает тогда, когда наш ум чист от загрязнений (хотя бы и временно)


 :Smilie:  Мы толчемся на месте. 

Да не вызывают у Вас никаких мыслей предметы, которые Вас не интересуют вообще. Вы попросту не обращаете на них внимание и не думаете мысли о них. Они не опасны и не плодят аффектов, закладывая новую неблагую карму. 

Может, на тонком уровне Вы ощущаете присутствие предметов вокруг себя, но не отдаете себе отчет и вообще не проводите через органы чувств с обращением внимания. А, значит, о них не думаете. Я знаю, что у меня дома стоит стол. и я им пользуюсь, а думаю о нем только когда он мешает пройти или грязный, что его надо протереть. В остальные моменты я вообще не замечаю никакого стола. Хотя ставлю на него предметы и пишу на нем тексты. Если его без меня вынесут - у меня, может, тогда возникнет цепляльная мысль, что МОЙ стол посмели унести, и я поколочу виновников, собрав букет неблагого :Smilie: 

  Можно натренировать в себе постоянную осознанность, и тогда вообще не будет течь бесконтрольных мыслей, и Вы будете думать только о том, о чем сами захотите или вообще не думать, тут же пресекая образование и отпуская :Smilie: 

Нас интересуют исключительно вторые мысли - возникшие в силу аффектов, с цеплянием и вызывающие страдания. Мы обязаны, следуя Пути, осознано работать над такими мыслями, потому что они ведут к разрастанию новых причин для нашей неблагой кармы и укреплению аффективных привычек.Распознать в момент цепляния, осознанно применить противоядие и перейти к правильному действию, именно это и означает контролировать и УПРАВЛЯТЬ :Smilie: 

Давайте и не спорить. :Smilie:

----------


## Thaitali

> Можно натренировать в себе постоянную осознанность, и тогда вообще не будет течь бесконтрольных мыслей, и Вы не будете думать только о том, о чем сами захотите или вообще не думать, тут же пресекая образование и отпуская
> Давайте и не спорить.


да я и не планирую с Вами спорить) просто когда кто-то говорит, что можно "управлять" своим умом и мыслями, для меня это похоже на эзотерику.
Можете ли вы управлять/контролировать сам приход  и не приход мыслей? И  выбирать - эти мысли пусть приходят, а эти пусть не приходят? мое мнение, что нет)  а ваше я поняла

----------


## Алексей Л

> да я и не планирую с Вами спорить) просто когда кто-то говорит, что можно "управлять" своим умом и мыслями, для меня это похоже на эзотерику.
> Можете ли вы управлять/контролировать сам приход  и не приход мыслей? И  выбирать - эти мысли пусть приходят, а эти пусть не приходят? мое мнение, что нет)  а ваше я поняла


Напрасно сводите все к эзотерике, котролировать свой ум это то чем эзотерика не занимается, она пытается контролировать внешине условия, или других, при этом не себя так как это абсолютно эгоистичная западня, когда тебя контролирует эго. Практики буддизма- это контроль ума, а чем тогда занимаетесь вы?

----------

Жека (15.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Напрасно сводите все к эзотерике, котролировать свой ум это то чем эзотерика не занимается, она пытается контролировать внешине условия, или других, при этом не себя так как это абсолютно эгоистичная западня, когда тебя контролирует эго. Практики буддизма- это контроль ума, а чем тогда занимаетесь вы?


Относительно ума, я бы сказала, что занимаюсь развитием осознанности, очищением ума. При этом есть контроль своих реакций , действий и т.д. Но я не могу контролировать ум в том плане, чтобы мысли не возникали, не приходили  вообще, когда я не хочу этого. Или чтобы приходили только благие и хорошие.  А Вы, Алексей, можете так контролировать свой ум?

----------

Алексей Л (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014), Эделизи (14.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Относительно ума, я бы сказала, что занимаюсь развитием осознанности, очищением ума. При этом есть контроль своих реакций , действий и т.д. Но я не могу контролировать ум в том плане, чтобы мысли не возникали, не приходили  вообще, когда я не хочу этого. Или чтобы приходили только благие и хорошие.  А Вы, Алексей, можете так контролировать свой ум?


Понемногу приручаю, осознав свои злодеяния я контролирую тело речь и ум

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Напрасно сводите все к эзотерике, котролировать свой ум это то чем эзотерика не занимается, она пытается контролировать внешине условия, или других, при этом не себя так как это абсолютно эгоистичная западня, когда тебя контролирует эго. Практики буддизма- это контроль ума, а чем тогда занимаетесь вы?


Да ну, какая ерунда. С развитием осознанности и десяти благих, происходит именно понимание того, что происходит в собственном уме, понимание собственных аффективных состояний все больше и больше, сначала осознание, что ты вот-вот впадешь в какой-то аффект, затем немедленное противоядие к аффекту и поиск правильного решения для создания нужной причинно-следственной связи в жизни для решения данной ситуации(если оно вообще есть или хватает мудрости ее правильно построить)

Мы вообще не понимаем друг друга, вероятно, Вы , вероятно, не слышите, что я именно говорю именно о понимании, что происходит в собственном уме при аффекте и принятия немедленных мер именно по отношению к СОБСТВЕННЫМ мыслям и действиям в первую очередь. Вы делаете смотр собственным мыслям и эмоциям., как сторонний наблюдатель.  Когда аффект отступает, можно спокойно разобраться во внешнем и попробовать поискать способы эффективного и нравственно корректного его решения. Конечно, поначалу мы очень медленно и не всегда успешно можем это делать. Но постепенно реакция на собственные аффекты происходит все быстрее и все дольше мы можем поддерживать осознанность. А также постепенно находить все более мудрые решения.

Например, в случае, когда унесли мой стол, естесственно, что я для начала удивилась, что его нет, затем, стала возмущаться - по какому праву его унесли, далее, осознала, что впадаю в аффективное состояние и бесконтрольные эмоции, которые могли бы меня спровоцировать на неблагие действия по отношению к другим, и что это негативно отразится на моей карме. Таким образом, приостановив собственный гнев, я начала уже спокойно думать о причине, по которой меня лишили данного предмета, насколько он на самом деле мне был нужен, и могу ли я пользоваться какой-то другой поверхностью, как пользовалась столом. Гамма для построения различных моих действий самая обширная, и первое из них - поступать осознанно, не под властью аффекта. А дальше, например, я могла бы вернуть себе стол, увидя, что другие преступили нравственность и украли(без спроса у владельца вынесли), либо они так поступили, например, из крайне необходимости, и я действительно могу подарить им этот стол. Все по ситуации. но для начала нужно произвести действия в моем собственном уме и тщательно проверить - что в нем происходит.

Будете утверждать, что у меня не получается осознать бескотрольную эмоцию и зарожение гнева у себя самой? Тогда два десятка лет буддийской практики вообще ерунда, чем я занималась - вообще не понятно, или Учение не ведет к реализации. 

Результатом практики является именно меньшая страдательность, меньшая аффективность и бОльшая осознанность, вплоть до Архата, у которого уже нет аффективных состояний вообще. Ему и не надо беспокоиться больше об аффективных состояниях и о беспокоящих эмоциях. Причины для этого(аффекты) - исчерпаны.

----------

Влад К (15.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Относительно ума, я бы сказала, что занимаюсь развитием осознанности, очищением ума. При этом есть контроль своих реакций , действий и т.д. Но я не могу контролировать ум в том плане, чтобы мысли не возникали, не приходили  вообще, когда я не хочу этого. Или чтобы приходили только благие и хорошие.  А Вы, Алексей, можете так контролировать свой ум?


Просто необходимо осознать, что нет мыслей и ума существующих независимо друг от друга.
Для того что бы ум выхватывал мысль она должна существовать независимо от ума, так же и ум должен существовать независимо от выхватываемой мысли.  Это заблуждение, таких самостоятельно существующих ума и мысли нет, представление о том, что ум выхватывает мысль  демонстрирует наше цепляние за самостоятельно существующие объекты.

Наши реакции есть ответ на соответствующий контакт. Любое действие сначала произведено мысленно. Контакт – мысль -  действие речью, действие телом. Если мы контролируем реакцию, то мы контролируем возникающую, вследствие контакта  мысль, а значит ум. Осознанность предполагает,  во первых знание того какие реакции благие какие не благие, во вторых постоянную, оценку в соответствии с этим знанием, возникшей вследствие контакта реакции. Практика нравственности предполагает осознанность (контроль реакций) и сознательное исправление не благой реакции на благую. Неоднократное,  множественное повторение данных действий, приводит к спонтанному возникновению благой реакции на подобный контакт                   в дальнейшем  – обузданию ума. 
Таким образом ум вполне себе контролируем и воспитываем.

----------

Thaitali (15.08.2014), Эделизи (15.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

Один Учитель бирманский сказал: "Вы не хозяин своего ума, но вы ответственны за все, что  в нем происходит".
Воспитание и обуздание ума это и есть буддийская практика, а не списывание все на бесконтрольность. Сорняки мы тоже не контролируем, но можем не дать им прорасти слишком сильно.
Поток мыслей дурных останавливается осознаванием и переключением внимания. Необученный ум все время мечется и ищет себе волнующий объект, поэтому его надо направлять к тому, что вам нужно (к движениям тела, к нужным мыслям).

----------

Lion Miller (17.08.2014), Алексей Л (15.08.2014), Сергей Ч (15.08.2014), Эделизи (15.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Если мы контролируем реакцию, то мы контролируем возникающую, вследствие контакта  мысль, а значит ум.


Тогда мы должны контролировать и само появление\непоявление мыслей. Почему же этого не происходит?
Мне кажется, здесь разница в понимании слова «контролировать». В моем понимании, контроль предполагает полное подчинение, управление. 
Вот сидите Вы медитируете, спокойно наблюдаете за дыханием , стараетесь удерживать внимание в какой-то области, - а мысли все приходят и приходят. Вы этого сейчас не хотите, например, вам надо сосредоточиться и удерживать внимание. Почему же Вы не можете остановить этот поток мыслей? Где здесь контроль?
Да, мы работаем с умом, «пытаемся» его контролировать, тренировать, воспитывать, обуздать – но это не значит, что у нас есть над ним полный контроль.

----------

Альбина (15.08.2014), Эделизи (15.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да ну, какая ерунда. С развитием осознанности и десяти благих, происходит именно понимание того, что происходит в собственном уме, понимание собственных аффективных состояний все больше и больше, сначала осознание, что ты вот-вот впадешь в какой-то аффект, затем немедленное противоядие к аффекту и поиск правильного решения для создания нужной причинно-следственной связи в жизни для решения данной ситуации(если оно вообще есть или хватает мудрости ее правильно построить).


Почему сразу ерунда, ну назовите это по-другому, у вас этот контроль осуществляется с помощью противоядий, в итоге вы же не просто понимаете, вы пытаетесь контролировать ум применением противоядий.




> Да ну, какая ерунда


Ну да 



> Да ну, какая ерунда


Может хватит уже?





> Мы вообще не понимаем друг друга, вероятно, Вы , вероятно, не слышите, что я именно говорю именно о понимании, что происходит в собственном уме при аффекте и принятия немедленных мер именно по отношению к СОБСТВЕННЫМ мыслям и действиям в первую очередь. Вы делаете смотр собственным мыслям и эмоциям., как сторонний наблюдатель.  Когда аффект отступает, можно спокойно разобраться во внешнем и попробовать поискать способы эффективного и нравственно корректного его решения. Конечно, поначалу мы очень медленно и не всегда успешно можем это делать. Но постепенно реакция на собственные аффекты происходит все быстрее и все дольше мы можем поддерживать осознанность. А также постепенно находить все более мудрые решения.


Не понимаем. У вас одни методы у меня другие, весь этот кипишь с эмоциями, нравственностью и потугами интеллектуально понять свой ум меня вообще слабо волнует. 




> Например, в случае, когда унесли мой стол,


А вот это мне совершенно не интересно




> Будете утверждать, что у меня не получается осознать бескотрольную эмоцию и зарожение гнева у себя самой? Тогда два десятка лет буддийской практики вообще ерунда, чем я занималась - вообще не понятно, или Учение не ведет к реализации.


Ничего я не буду утверждать, хотя вы правы, мне действительно не известно чем именно вы были заняты 20 лет, по крайней мере вы на правильном пути а это главное. Не у каждого есть такое самосознание и ваши труды не пропадут бесследно. Все-таки что вы успели за 20 лет, интересно же?

----------

Сергей Ч (15.08.2014)

----------


## Sojj

Ну вот ни для кого лишним не будем, тем более в крупном мегаполисе, иногда практиковать дза-дзен  :Smilie:

----------

Ольга Карпова (15.08.2014), Эделизи (15.08.2014)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Тогда мы должны контролировать и само появление\непоявление мыслей. Почему же этого не происходит?
> Мне кажется, здесь разница в понимании слова «контролировать». В моем понимании, контроль предполагает полное подчинение, управление.


Мы контролирующие это кто, что?  Ум?
Полное подчинение кого кому? Полное управление кем кого?



> Вот сидите Вы медитируете, спокойно наблюдаете за дыханием , стараетесь удерживать внимание в какой-то области, - а мысли все приходят и приходят. Вы этого сейчас не хотите, например, вам надо сосредоточиться и удерживать внимание. Почему же Вы не можете остановить этот поток мыслей? Где здесь контроль?


Помните, что сказала Пема, в уме не может существовать одновременно несколько мыслей. Остановите  и удерживайте мысль на объекте сосредоточения, не отвлекаясь ни на мгновение, все остальные мысли исчезнут, им просто не будет  места. Если мысли не связанные с объектом сосредоточения появляются, значит мы отвлекаемся от объекта, иначе никак. Если контролировать значит иметь возможность пребывать в состоянии когда не будет мыслей вообще,  но в таком случае  не будет и ума, нет смысла рассуждать о контроле того, что не существует.



> Да, мы работаем с умом, «пытаемся» его контролировать, тренировать, воспитывать, обуздать – но это не значит, что у нас есть над ним полный контроль.


Не могу понять полный контроль это как, когда нет мыслей вообще?

----------


## Эделизи

> Ну вот ни для кого лишним не будем, тем более в крупном мегаполисе, иногда практиковать дза-дзен


Спасибо. А можно узнать почему?

----------


## Sojj

Это мое личное мнение, что учиться "делать ничего" или как называют дзенцы эту практику "просто сидеть" - в условиях нашей вечной занятости и бесконечного круговорота дел - хороший отрезвляющий метод, чтобы понаблюдать за хаотичной распущенностью ума и скачками чувств и эмоций.

Вообще, это очень крутая практика - остаться наедине с самим собой, посидеть и понаблюдать за происходящим. А как это называть - дело десятое.

----------

Фил (15.08.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Это мое личное мнение, что учиться "делать ничего" или как называют дзенцы эту практику "просто сидеть" - в условиях нашей вечной занятости и бесконечного круговорота дел - хороший отрезвляющий метод, чтобы понаблюдать за хаотичной распущенностью ума и скачками чувств и эмоций.
> 
> Вообще, это очень крутая практика - остаться наедине с самим собой, посидеть и понаблюдать за происходящим. А как это называть - дело десятое.


А випассана не тоже самое?

----------


## Sojj

Дзадзен, как я понимаю - техника направленная на успокоение тела и разума.
Випассана в разных традициях - это медитация на дыхание, либо медитация "высшего прозрения", цель которой направлена на постижение мироздания "как оно есть", также на достижение уверенности в том, что называется "различающая мудрость (праджня)".

----------

Thaitali (15.08.2014), Сергей Ч (15.08.2014), Эделизи (15.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Не могу понять полный контроль это как, когда нет мыслей вообще?


Полный контроль - когда мыслей нет тогда, когда я (ум) не хочу, и они есть тогда, когда хочу. При этом они есть именно такие, как  хочу.
И ведь часто они бывает приходят - например, из прошлого, неприятные - и их осознаешь, не реагируешь, работаешь с ними... но ведь они пришли как-то сами. Почему, где контроль их появления? А не "контроль" осознания их, изменения, переключения внимания, не реагирования и т.д.

----------


## Эделизи

> Випассана в разных традициях - это медитация на дыхание,


А разве дзадзен не на подсчете дыхания построен? Про много разных техник читала, все они с дыханием связны. Ну а если вспомнить Бодхидхарму и его белую стену - разве это не шаматха?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> А разве дзадзен не на подсчете дыхания построен? Про много разных техник читала, все они с дыханием связны. Ну а если вспомнить Бодхидхарму и его белую стену - разве это не шаматха?


Вообще практика просто сидения называется "шикантаза". И внутри школы Сото много холиваров по поводу того является ли "дзадзен" только "шикантазой" или нет. Но вообще, даже те учителя, которые учат только шикантазе, новичкам советуют сосредотачиваться некоторое время на дыхании. Но увлекаться не советуют

----------

Поляков (15.08.2014), Фил (15.08.2014), Эделизи (15.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Полный контроль - когда мыслей нет тогда, когда я (ум) не хочу, и они есть тогда, когда хочу. При этом они есть именно такие, как  хочу.
> И ведь часто они бывает приходят - например, из прошлого, неприятные - и их осознаешь, не реагируешь, работаешь с ними... но ведь они пришли как-то сами. Почему, где контроль их появления? А не "контроль" осознания их, изменения, переключения внимания, не реагирования и т.д.


lДействительно ,только  худо -бедно ровно  воспринимаешь -справляешься с настоящей  реальностью - вдруг возникают мысли из прошлого.-20 тилетней давности например . Наверно тоже требуют осознания. Но любопытно наблюдать за этим.) Как-будто они ждали когда голова станет посвободнее. ) Контроля нет как такого . ИМХО. Контроль возможен только, если удерживать какую-то одну мысль (мысль чтобы мысли не появлялись например ,хотя и тут мысли могут приходить но их отсекаешь  в самом начале ,а тогда они остаются в тебе  .) .Я склоняюсь к тому чтобы прорабатывать (может даже и погружаться) в мысли которые приходят.Ведь даже если посчитать что удерживать мысли - хорошо, то выходит ты руководствуешься запретом "так нельзя".а это блокировка потока сознания .

----------

Thaitali (16.08.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> А разве дзадзен не на подсчете дыхания построен? Про много разных техник читала, все они с дыханием связны.


Считают, как правило, только поначалу, когда сильно корежит. Или мантры читают. Если считать все время, можно переродиться калькулятором, как говорят.




> Ну а если вспомнить Бодхидхарму и его белую стену - разве это не шаматха?


А как разделить шаматху и випашьяну? Сидел Бодхидхарма, смотрел на стену и видел все как есть на самом деле - что пред ним стена и она серая.

----------

Фил (15.08.2014), Эделизи (15.08.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Вообще практика просто сидения называется "шикантаза". И внутри школы Сото много холиваров по поводу того является ли "дзадзен" только "шикантазой" или нет.


А можете ссылку дать на методику шикантзы от хорошего уважаемого мастера? Спасибо
П.С.
Ко всем просьба

----------


## Поляков

Из всего что встречалось, самое лаконичное - http://www.zen-kaisen.org.ua/dohen-dzendzy-dzadzenhy/

----------

Балдинг (22.09.2014), Ольга Карпова (15.08.2014), Фил (15.08.2014), Эделизи (15.08.2014)

----------


## AlexТ

> Практики буддизма- это контроль ума, а чем тогда занимаетесь вы?


Нету "Я" который бы смог хоть что то контролировать.

----------

Thaitali (17.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Нету "Я" который бы смог хоть что то контролировать.


Смотря что вы понимаете под я, не поверю что вы не читали этот пост: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....810#post675810
но давайте ужа забудем про я так как что говорить о том определение чего вы не привели и каждый понимает по разному, в меру своего развития.
Мне кажется вы впали в нигилистическую крайность, и пытаетесь сказать что дескать не существует ничего, только иллюзия а в реальности нет вообще ничего. Если ничего нет то к чему все эти потуги?
В свое время два года назад я задал этот вопрос Топперу, я спросил Что освобождается? но ответил Не знаю (можете это легко проверить). Ну так может Вы знаете?

----------


## AlexТ

> и пытаетесь сказать что дескать не существует ничего,


Виннана-Намарупа есть.




> Если ничего нет то к чему все эти потуги? В свое время два года назад я задал этот вопрос Топперу, я спросил Что освобождается?


Боль и страдание существует. 
Прекращается боль и страдание.

----------

Thaitali (17.08.2014)

----------


## AndyZ

> А можете ссылку дать на методику шикантзы от хорошего уважаемого мастера? Спасибо
> П.С.
> Ко всем просьба


На английском от Ясутани роси:
http://www.dailyzen.com/zen/zen_reading0903.asp

----------

Эделизи (16.08.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Смотря что вы понимаете под я, не поверю что вы не читали этот пост: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....810#post675810
> но давайте ужа забудем про я так как что говорить о том определение чего вы не привели и каждый понимает по разному, в меру своего развития.
> Мне кажется вы впали в нигилистическую крайность, и пытаетесь сказать что дескать не существует ничего, только иллюзия а в реальности нет вообще ничего. Если ничего нет то к чему все эти потуги?
> В свое время два года назад я задал этот вопрос Топперу, я спросил Что освобождается? но ответил Не знаю (можете это легко проверить). Ну так может Вы знаете?


"...Почти все части Праджня Парамиты приводят к одной и той же точке, где мир явлений опустошается от всех признаков, которые мы видим как присущие ему.

Учение об отсутствии эго и пустоте не будет работать, если сначала не будет изучено, как этот мир является нам. Если ясно не описать эту проблему, то решение не будет найдено, и творец всех наших несчастий не будет определен. Этот мир изначально пуст, функционируя спонтанно, без какого-либо эго или постоянного качества, не идущий ни к какому концу и ни к какой определенной цели.

Вот почему Сутра Сердца говорит, что изначально пять скандх пусты, и таким образом мы спасены от всех страданий и несчастий. Это значит, что если мы не создаем страдания, то страдания нет. Без факта страдания остальные Три Благородные Истины тоже не обходятся.

Та истина, которая изложена в Аватамсака Сутре, приводит к пониманию того, что постоянно практикующие могут в конце концов постичь, каким образом их ум создает мир. Заканчивая свою великую работу, Будда напомнил ученикам о непостоянстве и о необходимости практики: «Этот мир в огне – боритесь бесконечно!»..." 
http://www.zendao.ru/library/Hot_Taste_of_Nothing

----------

Паня (19.08.2014), Фил (16.08.2014), Эделизи (16.08.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (16.08.2014), Жека (16.08.2014), Паня (19.08.2014), Фил (16.08.2014), Эделизи (16.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Виннана-Намарупа есть.
> 
> Боль и страдание существует. 
> Прекращается боль и страдание.


Что это Виннана-Намарупа? Есть ли у вас самого понимание или это попытка увести разговор в абстрактное русло демагогии. Объясните если есть понимание или не используйте больше если нет. 

То есть на вопрос что освобождается вы отвечаете что боль и страдание, без субъекта так, хорошо, но если нет того кто страдает какое вам дело до этой обособленной боли и страдания. Ну а как только они освобождаются то не остается ровным счетом ничего, или там Виннана-Намарупа как то завязана?
(вот чего-чего а боли и страданий в реальности то как раз и нет) но я не буду продолжать ликбез в виду размера пропасти в пониманиях. Удачи в освобождениях!

----------


## Алексей Л

> "...Почти все части Праджня Парамиты приводят к одной и той же точке, где мир явлений опустошается от всех признаков, которые мы видим как присущие ему.
> 
> Учение об отсутствии эго и пустоте не будет работать, если сначала не будет изучено, как этот мир является нам. Если ясно не описать эту проблему, то решение не будет найдено, и творец всех наших несчастий не будет определен. Этот мир изначально пуст, функционируя спонтанно, без какого-либо эго или постоянного качества, не идущий ни к какому концу и ни к какой определенной цели.
> 
> Вот почему Сутра Сердца говорит, что изначально пять скандх пусты, и таким образом мы спасены от всех страданий и несчастий. Это значит, что если мы не создаем страдания, то страдания нет. Без факта страдания остальные Три Благородные Истины тоже не обходятся.
> 
> Та истина, которая изложена в Аватамсака Сутре, приводит к пониманию того, что постоянно практикующие могут в конце концов постичь, каким образом их ум создает мир. Заканчивая свою великую работу, Будда напомнил ученикам о непостоянстве и о необходимости практики: «Этот мир в огне – боритесь бесконечно!»..." 
> http://www.zendao.ru/library/Hot_Taste_of_Nothing


И?
Что эта цитата значит для вас и что вы пытаетесь сказать/спросить/утвердить или опровергнуть?

----------


## AlexТ

> Что это Виннана-Намарупа? Есть ли у вас самого понимание или это попытка увести разговор в абстрактное русло демагогии.


Если вы считаете это (_nāmarūpa и Viññāṇa_) демагогией, то извените, я не могу продолжать эту беседу.





> То есть на вопрос что освобождается вы отвечаете что боль и страдание, без субъекта так, хорошо, но если нет того кто страдает какое вам дело до этой обособленной боли и страдания.


Говоря точно, "Алекс" это идея. Просто концепция на поток феноменов. Пока есть заблуждение, есть dukkhа.

----------

Thaitali (17.08.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Практики буддизма- это контроль ума


Осознанность это не контроль, а присутствие. Разные вещи.

----------

Thaitali (17.08.2014), Эделизи (18.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> 


И это помогает нам выжить . Ничего мы не придумываем (точнее -придумываем мы все, но по делу) . это естественная компенсация-страдать . Некоторые настрадавшись  приобретают понимание бессмысленности страданий - мудрость,которая и замещает, то что ранее затыкали страданием , и тогда конечно -легко и просто об этом говорить ,что мы выдумываем трагедию.Это не придумывание, а естественное удерживание почвы под ногами .Если человек в "трагедии" - значит у него нет альтернативы в ней не быть.   Не надо делать из трагедии трагедию.)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Если вы считаете это (_nāmarūpa и Viññāṇa_) демагогией, то извените, я не могу продолжать эту беседу.


Извиняю  :Smilie: 
Мне было интересно что под этим понимаете именно Вы, если понимаете.




> Говоря точно, "Алекс" это идея. Просто концепция на поток феноменов. Пока есть заблуждение, есть dukkhа.


Хорошо когда есть выражение которое можно вставить в любое место

----------


## Алексей Л

> Осознанность это не контроль, а присутствие. Разные вещи.


Не понял, объясните

----------


## Люся Костина

> Здорово. Несмотря на все практики мой гнев прет по нарастающей. И, я увидела взаимозависимость: чем лучше практика, тем сильней потом будет гнев.


Можно сказать дзен это и путь и результат. Моей " последней" ступенью стал именно дзен... Ум стал простым и ясным..  Постижение произошло можно сказать молниеносно.  Но для каждого свой путь.  Чем более вы пытаетесь " избавиться от гнева" с помощью различных практик тем больше загоняете его внутрь...  Не надо ничего с этим делать , просто позвольте ему быть  и наблюдайте его. Чем сильнее в вашем уме понятие, что гнев - это плохо, тем больше он растет. Гнев это просто энергия, которая приносит определенный результат... И все.  Гнев есть в каждом,,, так как нет  одного, а есть только целое... При смотритесь внимательно... Откуда возникает гнев... И кто его испытывает...   Успехов и терпения вам.

----------

Thaitali (17.08.2014), Паня (19.08.2014), Эделизи (17.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Не надо ничего с этим делать , просто позвольте ему быть  и наблюдайте его.


тоже самое в Випассане



> При смотритесь внимательно... Откуда возникает гнев... И кто его испытывает...


что изменится от того, что мы поймем откуда гнев возникает? если он пришел из прошлых жизней как результат наших неблагих действий, например?

----------


## Эделизи

> Моей " последней" ступенью стал именно дзен... Ум стал простым и ясным..  Постижение произошло можно сказать молниеносно.


Люся, а можно узнать, какую школу дзен вы практикуете? Или сами по себе? Тогда что прочли в тот момент?
Спасибо.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Можно сказать дзен это и путь и результат.


А чем вы занимались до дзена, ваджраяной?

----------


## Люся Костина

> Люся, а можно узнать, какую школу дзен вы практикуете? Или сами по себе? Тогда что прочли в тот момент?
> Спасибо.


Никакой школы.... Я жила в японии некоторое время... И у меня был чудесный учитель, который сказал мне " забудь все" школы, учения, религии... Сядь и смотри.. И все...  Потом , конечно , я прочитала много различной дзенской литературы..сейчас все просто, сказать , что вообще " ничего" будет ошибкой. Все что приходит или случается все хорошо. Никаких предпочтений.
Для Алексея. Я практиковала различные  направления Буддизма... В том силе и ваджраяну, недолго правда ( лет 5)...если есть вопросы по делу, я готова ответить  в личной переписке .... Обсуждения что лучше или хуже ., правильно или неправильно .. Мне неинтересны. Я могу поделиться только своим опытом, тем что лично для меня "сработало" .На самом деле сейчас уже все это не имеет никакого значения... Много методов.. Для жаждущего ума...  С любовью ко всем.

----------

Алексей Л (17.08.2014), Эделизи (17.08.2014)

----------


## Люся Костина

> тоже самое в Випассане
> 
> что изменится от того, что мы поймем откуда гнев возникает? если он пришел из прошлых жизней как результат наших неблагих действий, например?


Ничего не изменится... Что изменится если читать мантру? Как может измениться пустота? Пришел результат, вы его видите, можете ли вы что то с этим сделать? 
Он уже наступил. Вы его оставляете как есть... И он постепенно рассеивается... Если вы что то  хотите с этим сделать.То кто этого хочет...? Все  тот уже ум, который просто продолжает двигаться ... Есть движение , который приносит результат, который вам нравится, есть движение, которое приносит результат , которое вам не нравится... Нет движений--- нет результатов. Остается просто остаточное движение, которое   Исчезает  в течение  нескольких жизней.  Ваша задача  "оставлять" все как есть.. И не совершать новых движений...

----------

Thaitali (17.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Ничего не изменится...  Ваша задача  "оставлять" все как есть.. И не совершать новых движений...


согласна, что ничего не изменится, если гнев пришел - то он пришел)
а зачем тогда присматриваться\думать - откуда возникает гнев, кто его испытывает?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Для Алексея. Я практиковала различные  направления Буддизма... В том силе и ваджраяну, недолго правда ( лет 5)...если есть вопросы по делу, я готова ответить  в личной переписке .... Обсуждения что лучше или хуже ., правильно или неправильно .. Мне неинтересны. Я могу поделиться только своим опытом, тем что лично для меня "сработало" .На самом деле сейчас уже все это не имеет никакого значения... Много методов.. Для жаждущего ума...  С любовью ко всем.


Спасибо. Да не собираюсь я обсуждать что лучше или хуже, рад за Вас что у вас все хорошо сложилось. Мое мнение такое что каждая практика развивает свои достоинства и я тоже стараюсь развиваться разносторонне а не однобоко. Скорее всего дзен дал вам то чего не доставало до полной картины, я бы не стал списывать то что сделано и говорить что вот ничто не помогало а вот дзен помог. В личку мне нельзя, она отключена, к вам один только вопрос, выполнили ли вы все 4 нендро по 100тыс?

----------


## Люся Костина

[QUOTE=Thaitali;676751]согласна, что ничего не изменится, если гнев пришел - то он пришел)
а зачем тогда присматриваться\думать - откуда возникает гнев, кто его испытывает?[/

Если вы задаете такой вопрос... Значит вы четко ощущаете свое Я"... И потому  не хотите оставить гнев таким каков он есть, хотя соглашаетесь...- :Smilie:   но Он вам неприятен и доставляет страдание.. Потому что пока понимание остается на концептуальном уровне... Вы считаете что с гневом необходимо что то делать потому что это плохо, чувствовать себя злым...  И именно вера в существование в "Я" создает такую ситуацию... Но благодаря тому что постоянно всматриваясь в того , кто гневается.. Вы его не можете обнаружить,  и однажды происходит постижение, что нет никакого отдельного" я"  и никогда не было того кто злится, страдает или радуется...это постижение полностью транс формирует все ваше существование... Это как землятресение... Вы больше никогда" на будете прежним" ...  Происходит глубокое принятие всего что происходит ... Это не значит, что после постижения... Вы станете блаженным или каким еще необыкновенным ... Знание своей природы наделяете вас огромной мудростью... И видением... И потому отношение ваше к любым проявлениям... Станет как минимум легче ...

----------

Эделизи (18.08.2014)

----------


## Люся Костина

> Спасибо. Да не собираюсь я обсуждать что лучше или хуже, рад за Вас что у вас все хорошо сложилось. Мое мнение такое что каждая практика развивает свои достоинства и я тоже стараюсь развиваться разносторонне а не однобоко. Скорее всего дзен дал вам то чего не доставало до полной картины, я бы не стал списывать то что сделано и говорить что вот ничто не помогало а вот дзен помог. В личку мне нельзя, она отключена, к вам один только вопрос, выполнили ли вы все 4 нендро по 100тыс?


Не сомневайтесь в своем пути.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Не сомневайтесь в своем пути.


Сомнений уже давно нет, есть только сомнения а правильно ли я делаю так как я использую практики которые нельзя оценить концептуально-когнитивными методами. Хочется быть эффективным а не просто тратить время на симуляцию практики и таким образом превратиться в многолетнего практика без результата. Вы как-то проигнорировали мой вопрос, не хотите отвечать?
да/нет/затрудняюсь ответить  :Smilie: )

----------


## AlexТ

> Хорошо когда есть выражение которое можно вставить в любое место



Разве это не общепринятая идея для всех основных школах Буддизма?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Разве это не общепринятая идея для всех основных школах Буддизма?


Отлично звучит: общепринятая идея во всех общепринятых школах общепринятого Буддизма (то есть тхераваде)  :Big Grin: 

нет, в дзогчене это не так, точнее не совсем так, для того чтобы понять дзгчен методы формальной логики не подходят, нужно использовать методы диалектического анализа, на что не каждый способен

----------


## Thaitali

> Вы считаете что с гневом необходимо что то делать потому что это плохо, чувствовать себя злым... И именно вера в существование в "Я" создает такую ситуацию...


я  как раз и не считаю, что с гневом надо что-то делать ( в смысле реагировать и много думать о его причинах)
надо учиться его осознавать и отпускать




> Происходит глубокое принятие всего что происходит . Знание своей природы наделяете вас огромной мудростью... И видением... И потому отношение ваше к любым проявлениям... Станет как минимум легче ...


это результат правильной практики Випассаны и,  как я понимаю, дзен-медитации

мой вопрос: с какой целью в дзен думают о причинах гнева? если Вы можете ответить)

----------


## Люся Костина

> я  как раз и не считаю, что с гневом надо что-то делать ( в смысле реагировать и много думать о его причинах)
> надо учиться его осознавать и отпускать
> 
> 
> это результат правильной практики Випассаны и,  как я понимаю, дзен-медитации
> 
> мой вопрос: с какой целью в дзен думают о причинах гнева? если Вы можете ответить)


Не знаю. Я не думала.

----------

Алик (17.08.2014)

----------


## Люся Костина

> Сомнений уже давно нет, есть только сомнения а правильно ли я делаю так как я использую практики которые нельзя оценить концептуально-когнитивными методами. Хочется быть эффективным а не просто тратить время на симуляцию практики и таким образом превратиться в многолетнего практика без результата. Вы как-то проигнорировали мой вопрос, не хотите отвечать?
> да/нет/затрудняюсь ответить )


Да, я выполнила все Нендро.   Так  вы симулируете или практикуете?:-) 
Чего именно вы хотите достичь занимаясь практикой? Суть в том... Что пока вы пользуетесь умом вы никогда не выйдете за его пределы... А то что за его пределами как вы сами выразились , невозможно концептуально оценить... Тогда зачем вы делаете то, что делаете? Вы ловите свою тень? Это тоже неплохое занятие... Ведь нет разницы чем заниматься.

----------


## AlexТ

> Отлично звучит: общепринятая идея во всех общепринятых школах общепринятого Буддизма (то есть тхераваде)


Насколько я понимаю, в Махаяне тоже есть учение об Анатте. 

Что в дзогчене есть учение о Атта?

----------


## Алик

> И?
> Что эта цитата значит для вас и что вы пытаетесь сказать/спросить/утвердить или опровергнуть?


Речь, отрывок из которой приведен выше, проста и гениальна. В ней нет ни метафор, ни предположений. Все указывает на истину. Я пытался сказать только это :Smilie: .

----------


## Алексей Л

> Насколько я понимаю, в Махаяне тоже есть учение об Анатте. 
> 
> Что в дзогчене есть учение о Атта?


Нет никакой атты, я же сказал я -это эго, иллюзорное восприятие, это никак не отменяет тот факт что страдание существует (на относительном уровне) но существует не как обособленное явление а в сочетнии с субъектом которого вы упорно не хотите признать метаясь между эго и полным отсутствием чего-либо.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Речь, отрывок из которой приведен выше, проста и гениальна. В ней нет ни метафор, ни предположений. Все указывает на истину. Я пытался сказать только это.


Простите я так и не услышал что же Вы хотели сказать?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да, я выполнила все Нендро.   Так  вы симулируете или практикуете?:-) 
> Чего именно вы хотите достичь занимаясь практикой? Суть в том... Что пока вы пользуетесь умом вы никогда не выйдете за его пределы... А то что за его пределами как вы сами выразились , невозможно концептуально оценить... Тогда зачем вы делаете то, что делаете? Вы ловите свою тень? Это тоже неплохое занятие... Ведь нет разницы чем заниматься.


Прекрасно, молодец!
Мне кажется что практикую, на всякий случай прохожу по полной программе  :Smilie:  Вы видели как народ простирание делает? Моментальн, ручки поднали, опустили и на пол, у меня такой номер не пройдет, чтобы прочитать 8 предложений даже очень быстро секунд 15 как минимум нужно. Практикой я пытаюсь подготовиться к обретению фркута  :Smilie:  А я и не пользуюсь интеллектуальными практиками, махамудра-дзогчен, там этого нет.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Полный контроль - когда мыслей нет тогда, когда я (ум) не хочу, и они есть тогда, когда хочу. При этом они есть именно такие, как  хочу.


«Я хочу…» «Я не хочу» это уже мысли, они разные и умы соответствующие им разные. Не существует одного и того же ума, который сначала хотел, потом расхотел, потом снова захотел. Такое представление порождается концепцией постоянства, не соответствующей реальности сущего.




> И ведь часто они бывает приходят - например, из прошлого, неприятные - и их осознаешь, не реагируешь, работаешь с ними... но ведь они пришли как-то сами. Почему, где контроль их появления? А не "контроль" осознания их, изменения, переключения внимания, не реагирования и т.д.


Нет оснований считать мыль появившейся до момента  ее осознания. Момент осознания и есть момент появления.

----------

Thaitali (18.08.2014), Алик (18.08.2014), Фил (18.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Наши реакции есть ответ на соответствующий контакт. Любое действие сначала произведено мысленно. Контакт – мысль - действие речью, действие телом. Если мы контролируем реакцию, то мы контролируем возникающую, вследствие контакта мысль, а значит ум.


Мы контролируем – у Вас  это кто? Я думаю, что когда кто-то говорит, что мы можем контролировать ум, мы –это имеется ввиду эго, некое «я» (которого на самом деле нет))
Контакт – мог ли он быть в прошлой жизни? Сейчас пришла только мысль –мы не знаем почему. Реакции как ответ на контакт – могут быть автоматическими. Если мы контролируем реакцию, можем ли мы контролировать мысль, которая пришла как результат контакта, которого мы не помним?
(не спора ради, мне просто интересно разобраться с моментом контролируемости прихода наших мыслей))



> Нет оснований считать мыль появившейся до момента  ее осознания. Момент осознания и есть момент появления.


Например, мы можем что-то делать руками, и параллельно в голове крутятся разные мысли, перепрыгивают с одной на другую, часто это происходит автоматически, осознанности нет при этом, имхо

----------


## Алик

> Простите я так и не услышал что же Вы хотели сказать?


Все звуки этого мира сходятся в одной точке. В школе Кван Ум её называют "primary point". Когда Вы ее найдете, Вам уже будет  все равно, что я хотел сказать. ) 
Пытаться понять этот мир с помощью рассудка - безнадежное дело. На каждый ответ будут появляться новые вопросы. Кто задает вопросы - вот главный вопрос, без ответа на который все остальное бессмысленно.

----------

Алексей Л (18.08.2014), Влад К (18.08.2014), Фил (18.08.2014), Эделизи (19.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> бессмысленно.


Эт точно  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (18.08.2014), Фил (18.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

Раз уж все равно оффтопим, знающий истину сказал: ум не может увидеть ум. Вот так мы нигде не можем его обнаружить, однако из этого не следует что его нет.

----------


## ullu

> Не понял, объясните


Ну когда вы присутствуете, то что вы в этот момент контролируете?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну когда вы присутствуете, то что вы в этот момент контролируете?


ничего

----------

Фил (19.08.2014)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Мы контролируем – у Вас  это кто? Я думаю, что когда кто-то говорит, что мы можем контролировать ум, мы –это имеется ввиду эго, некое «я» (которого на самом деле нет))
> Контакт – мог ли он быть в прошлой жизни? Сейчас пришла только мысль –мы не знаем почему. Реакции как ответ на контакт – могут быть автоматическими. Если мы контролируем реакцию, можем ли мы контролировать мысль, которая пришла как результат контакта, которого мы не помним?
> (не спора ради, мне просто интересно разобраться с моментом контролируемости прихода наших мыслей))


Взаимозависимое, номинально существующее Я
Варианта три:
- Вы в прошлой жизни и в нынешней это не одно и то же. Тогда вы прореагировали на контакт, которого у вас не было.
- Вы нынешний прореагировали на контакт с вами прошлым, тогда вы прошлый и вы нынешний одно и то же. Концепт постоянства.
- Мысль появилась беспричинно.
По мне все три не соответствуют реальности.
Первая реакция, (действие ума, мысль) всегда спонтанна, но это не значит, что ее невозможно отрегулировать. Мы уже говорили о практике нравственности.
Мы не только не помним, но часто даже не замечаем контакта,  результат слабой реализации практики осознанности. Вот тогда то и появляются утверждения о мыслях ниоткуда.




> Например, мы можем что-то делать руками, и параллельно в голове крутятся разные мысли, перепрыгивают с одной на другую, часто это происходит автоматически, осознанности нет при этом, имхо


Если вы не осознаете появление и исчезновение крутящихся в голове разных мыслей, какие у вас основания утверждать, что они там есть и крутятся?

----------

Фил (19.08.2014)

----------


## AlexТ

> Мы контролируем – у Вас  это кто? Я думаю, что когда кто-то говорит, что мы можем контролировать ум, мы –это имеется ввиду эго, некое «я» (которого на самом деле нет))


Мысль которая возникла, возникла без причины или имела причину (1). 
Та причина (1) возникла без причины (_спонтанно_) или сама имела причину (2). 
и т.д. 


Ни случайность, ни детерминированность, не являются "свободным" выбором.

Если каждой мысли предшествуют прошлые/прошлая мысль - то это не свобода.
Если мысль может возникнуть спонтанно - то это тоже не свобода.


Далее. С т.з.  потока читт.    Один момент это одна читта, другой момент это другая читта.  Где одна неизменая читта которая может решать а потом она же, делать?

----------

Thaitali (19.08.2014), Влад К (20.08.2014), Фил (20.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Далее. С т.з.  потока читт.    Один момент это одна читта, другой момент это другая читта.  Где одна неизменая читта которая может решать а потом она же, делать?


по большому счету, нет того\чего, что может что-то (чего тоже нет) контролировать или не контролировать))
свободы нет, все приходит и уходит само, мы только реагируем\цепляемся или нет, имхо)

может кто-то знает первоисточники, где можно почитать о процессе работы ума (появлении мыслей) и т.п?

----------


## Люся Костина

> по большому счету, нет того\чего, что может что-то (чего тоже нет) контролировать или не контролировать))
> свободы нет, все приходит и уходит само, мы только реагируем\цепляемся или нет, имхо)
> 
> может кто-то знает первоисточники, где можно почитать о процессе работы ума (появлении мыслей) и т.п?


Все верно. Пока есть ощущение я"" то кажется что это вы делаете выбор ,контролируете или не контролируете мысль.  Но когда иллюзия Я " познана  вы видите , что все происходит спонтанно само по себе и все что происходит и есть вы...это чистое присутствие , нет никакого отдельного , смотрящего со стороны " я" . Просто пока присутствие слабое... Вы постоянно рефликсируете .. И пока вы рефликсируете - присутствие слабое:-)  а рефликсирует человек...   Потому что существует страх перед стать " ничем"... И ничего вы не можете с этим сделать , только наблюдать... Пока эти "судорожные цепляния " постепенно не прекратятся  сами. И в итоге вы видите что сама рефлексия...ее энергия  Есть спонтанное проявление "всего сущего". Потому что без движения невозможно познать его отсутствие. Как говорят .. Форма - есть пустота.. И т. Д. С уважением.

----------

Thaitali (20.08.2014), Фил (20.08.2014), Эделизи (20.08.2014)

----------


## Алик

> может кто-то знает первоисточники, где можно почитать о процессе работы ума (появлении мыслей) и т.п?


 Сэкида Кацуки  "Практика дзен":  "ТРИ НЭН-ДЕЙСТВИЯ И НЭН-ПРОТЯЖЕННОСТЬ В ВЕЧНОСТЬ" -
http://ki-moscow.narod.ru/litra/zen/...ractice_10.htm

----------

Thaitali (20.08.2014), Влад К (20.08.2014), Паня (19.08.2014), Фил (19.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Ну когда вы присутствуете, то что вы в этот момент контролируете?


Можно сказать ,что контролируем процесс сознавания (только бессознательно).

----------


## ullu

> Можно сказать ,что контролируем процесс сознавания (только бессознательно).


Это что  за присутствие такое, при котором мы что-то бессознательно там делаем? :Smilie:  Это отсутствие какое-то  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> ничего


Ну вот.

----------


## Альбина

> Это что  за присутствие такое, при котором мы что-то бессознательно там делаем? Это отсутствие какое-то


 В  целом  контроль есть и в присутствии ,если вам кинуть мяч-вы же его поймаете.   Кстати  "to loose control"- как-раз указывает на выпадение из состояния "простого присутствия". Ну и еще можно сказать ,что в состоянии присутствия наблюдаешь работу своего "бессознательного" беспристрастно.

----------

Алексей Л (20.08.2014)

----------


## Пилигрим

> по большому счету, нет того\чего, что может что-то (чего тоже нет) контролировать или не контролировать))
> свободы нет, все приходит и уходит само, мы только реагируем\цепляемся или нет, имхо)
> 
> может кто-то знает первоисточники, где можно почитать о процессе работы ума (появлении мыслей) и т.п?


*Ламрим-ченмо Т 5.*
Итак, [вы] говорите, что, пока росток и прочее считаются существующими, они являются самосущими, а также утверждаете, что, раз у них нет никакой собственной сущности, они вовсе не существуют. Таким образом [вы], несомненно, впадаете в две крайности. Поэтому [ваша] точка зрения - такова же, как у реалистов. Ведь в «Толковании "Четверосотницы"» ясно сказано: «По мнению реалистов, вещи существуют постольку, поскольку обладают собственной сущностью, а если бы вещи были лишены собственной сущности, то совершенно не существовали бы, подобно рогам осла. Поэтому [реалисты] не выходят из двух [крайностей], вследствие чего им трудно согласовать все свои тезисы». 
Кто не поймет этого различения достославным Чандракирти четырех [возможностей]: существования или не существования самобытия и существоваия или не существования вообще, - [тот], несомненно, впадет в две крайности и не постигнет свободный от крайностей смысл срединности.

То есть, [по-вашему], когда приходишь [к убеждению], что некое явление полностью лишено собственной сущности, оно становится совершенно несуществующим. Но в таком случае никак не возможно совместить пустоту, отсутствие самобытия, с признанием причин и следствий, из-за чего [вы] впадаете в крайность нигилизма. Также, [по-вашему], раз некое явление считается существующим, оно должно считаться самосущим. Но тогда и причины со следствиями, кажущиеся [самосущими] при [действительном] отсутствии самобытия, нельзя будет считать подобными иллюзии, из-за чего [вы] впадёте в крайность этернализма.
Поэтому, постигая, что во всех явлениях изначально нет ни малейшей самосущей частицы, не впадаешь в крайность этернализма. И если убеждаешься, что ростки и прочие вещи, хотя и пусты, - не становятся недействительными, не способными функционировать, а обладают способностью выполнять все свои функции, то отступаешь от крайности нигилизма.
О четком различении «отсутствия самобытия» и «небытия» говорится и в «Ясных словах» (17.30):
_«[Реалисты] говорят:
 - Если вы утверждаете, что вещи лишены самобытия, то полностью отвергаете изречение Победоносца: "Плоды своих деяний отведываешь сам", - отрицаете деяния и их плоды. Поэтому вы - главные нигилисты!
Ответ [мадхъямиков]:
 - Мы не нигилисты. Отрицая теории двух [крайностей: абсолютных] существования и несуществования, мы освещаем недвойственный Путь, ведущий в град нирваны. Мы также не говорим, что нет деяний, деятелей, следствий и прочего. Почему же? - [Ибо] утверждаем, что все это лишено самобытия.
[Возражение]:
 - Поскольку лишенное самобытия не может действовать, то ошибка остается.
[Ответ]:
 - Нет! Как раз в самосущем не обнаружились бы действия; их наблюдаем только в лишенном самобытия».
_
То есть реалисты говорят: «Раз нет самобытия, то с этим отрицанием самобытия отвергается созревание плодов деяний». Это утверждение не отличается от мнения [расширяющих объект отрицания] - что логика отрицания самобытия отрицает причины и следствия.

----------

Алексей Л (20.08.2014), Влад К (20.08.2014), Фил (20.08.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Балашов

> От гнева "Бодхичарья-аватара" Шантидевы хорошо лечит. От привязанности слабее, это по своему опыту).


Привет,
а от привязанности что порекомендуете ?
сорри за офтоп

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> А можете ссылку дать на методику шикантзы от хорошего уважаемого мастера? Спасибо
> П.С.
> Ко всем просьба


Эмм, да там всё действо - сидишь да и всё  :Smilie: 

Вот нашёл указания по шикантазе от Догена, его приводят в своём мануале учителя Treeleaf Zendo:




> FUKANZAZENGI 
> 
> (The Standard for Sitting-Zen Recommended for Everyone) 
> 
> Now, when we research it, the truth originally is all around: why rely upon practice and 
> experience? The vehicle for the fundamental exists naturally: where is the need to expend 
> effort? Furthermore, the whole body far transcends dust and dirt: who could believe in the 
> means of sweeping and polishing? In general, we never depart from the place where we 
> should be: of what use, then, are the tiptoes of training? 
> ...

----------

Фил (21.08.2014), Эделизи (21.08.2014)

----------


## ullu

> В  целом  контроль есть и в присутствии ,если вам кинуть мяч-вы же его поймаете.   Кстати  "to loose control"- как-раз указывает на выпадение из состояния "простого присутствия". Ну и еще можно сказать ,что в состоянии присутствия наблюдаешь работу своего "бессознательного" беспристрастно.


В присутствии вы можете делать что угодно. Если вам нужно что-то проконтролировать, то вы можете проконтролировать. Если нужно проверит дату на билете, вы проверяете. Но это не означает, что присутствие это контроль чего-то. 
Работу бессознательного наблюдаешь, но не контролируешь же, не заставляешь свое подсознательное работать по другому, быть чем-то другим, а просто не следуешь за ним, если оно ведет куда-то не туда. И уж тем более не пытаешься прекратить мысли, если только не задумал поупражняться в прекращении мыслей специально, конечно.

----------

Альбина (21.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> В присутствии вы можете делать что угодно. Если вам нужно что-то проконтролировать, то вы можете проконтролировать. Если нужно проверит дату на билете, вы проверяете. Но это не означает, что присутствие это контроль чего-то. 
> Работу бессознательного наблюдаешь, но не контролируешь же, не заставляешь свое подсознательное работать по другому, быть чем-то другим, а просто не следуешь за ним, если оно ведет куда-то не туда. И уж тем более не пытаешься прекратить мысли, если только не задумал поупражняться в прекращении мыслей специально, конечно.


Все  очень верно вы написали . Но контроль по-моему все-таки есть .Если вы проверяете дату на билете- значит вы изначально в состоянии контроля находитесь.Или вы можно сказать "бдительны" ко всему.  Удерживание беспристрастности к происходящему-тоже своего рода контроль.,и Волей-неволей мы контролируем всю реальность ,тем более,что это проекция ума. Короче говоря, смысл не в том,чтобы контролировать реальность с целью  ее изменить , а с целью,чтобы она попросту не развалилась . Вот как-то так. Это про присутствие.

Вот про бдительность- "контроль "-нашла.)


"Неослабная настойчивость пробудилась во мне, незамутненная осознанность установилась. Мое тело было тихим и мирным, мой ум – сконцентрирован и однонаправлен. Полностью изолировавшись от сенсорики, от неумелых качеств ума, я погрузился и пребывал в первой джхане: в восторге и удовольствии, рожденных изоляцией и сопровождаемых направленной и оценочной мыследеятельностью. С успокоением направленной и оценочной мыследеятельности я погрузился и пребывал во второй джхане: восторге и удовольствии, рожденных уравновешенностью, слиянием ума, освобожденного от направленной и оценочной мыследеятельности – во внутренней неколебимости. С успокоением восторга я пребывал в невозмутимости, осознанный и бдительный, ощущая удовольствие физически. Так я погрузился и пребывал в третьей джхане, о которой благородные говорят: «Невозмутимый и осознанный живет в легкости». С оставлением приятного и болезненного – как и раньше исчезли восторг и разочарование – я погрузился и пребывал в четвертой джхане: осознанности, очищенной невозмутимостью, лишенной приятного и неприятного."
Бхайа-бхерава сутта: Страх и ужас

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sb.htm

----------

Алексей Л (21.08.2014)

----------


## ullu

Я не согласна с тем, что бдительность это контроль. И с тем, что если я проверяю дату на билете, то я изначально в состоянии контроля.
Тогда я что, постоянно проверяю дату на билете?  :Smilie:  Или постоянно что-то проверяю? Но я не проверяю что-то постоянно и билет у меня проводник забрал вообще.
Я так понимаю присутствие. Я сижу в комнате и слышу, что говорят другие люди, я вижу куда они ходят, что делают, но я не вмешиваюсь. Я присутствую в этой комнате, но я не вмешиваюсь в происходящее. Если что-то или кто-то нуждается в моем вмешательстве. я могу это сделать, потому что я там есть. Но мое присутствие не подразумевает того, что я буду что-то делать. Я просто сижу и далеко гляжу все вижу, все слышу, все понимаю. Но я не вмешиваюсь.
И бдительность для меня это наличие осознанности, а не контроль над происходящим. Я понимаю что происходит, но это не значит, что я вмешиваюсь.

----------

Алексей Л (21.08.2014), Альбина (21.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Я не согласна с тем, что бдительность это контроль. И с тем, что если я проверяю дату на билете, то я изначально в состоянии контроля.
> Тогда я что, постоянно проверяю дату на билете?  Или постоянно что-то проверяю? Но я не проверяю что-то постоянно и билет у меня проводник забрал вообще.
> Я так понимаю присутствие. Я сижу в комнате и слышу, что говорят другие люди, я вижу куда они ходят, что делают, но я не вмешиваюсь. Я присутствую в этой комнате, но я не вмешиваюсь в происходящее. Если что-то или кто-то нуждается в моем вмешательстве. я могу это сделать, потому что я там есть. Но мое присутствие не подразумевает того, что я буду что-то делать. Я просто сижу и далеко гляжу все вижу, все слышу, все понимаю. Но я не вмешиваюсь.
> И бдительность для меня это наличие осознанности, а не контроль над происходящим. Я понимаю что происходит, но это не значит, что я вмешиваюсь.


Все-равно вы пребываете в состоянии "готовности" к изменению реальности . Если вы "знаете" это состояние,и вы знаете,что вам надо в нем находится (оно самое верное) -можно сказать,что вы его контролируете . Разве нет?

----------


## Альбина

> Я не согласна с тем, что бдительность это контроль. И с тем, что если я проверяю дату на билете, то я изначально в состоянии контроля.


Ну вот можно еще так обрисовать происходящее с "присутствием"(как я понимаю). Энергия (прана) движется по каналам вверх и вниз   в обычном состоянии. А в "присутствии" можно говорить об удерживании центрального канала в равновесии,не испытывая на нем колебаний и воздействий других каналов .Иными словами в присутствии клеши должны проехать как-бы мимо центрального канала, не изменив его . Не встречалось вам нечто похожее? Или я ошибаюсь?

----------

Алексей Л (21.08.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Все-равно вы пребываете в состоянии "готовности" к изменению реальности . Если вы "знаете" это состояние,и вы знаете,что вам надо в нем находится (оно самое верное) -можно сказать,что вы его контролируете . Разве нет?


Вообще говорят вроде как, что вы пребываете в состоянии в котором все изначально уже самосовершенно и ничего не нужно изменять.
Я думаю, что сказать можно, но такой момент, что надо понимать вы так говорите потому что в принципе это можно и так назвать или вы так говорите потому, что вам хочется что-то контролировать. И вот второе , на мой взгляд, может стать препятствием к тому, что человек оставит явления и свой ум в том состоянии как они есть, будет цепляться за что-то и пытаться что-то удержать , изменить, исправить , вместо того чтобы наблюдать сохраняя осознанность.

----------

Альбина (22.08.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Ну вот можно еще так обрисовать происходящее с "присутствием"(как я понимаю). Энергия (прана) движется по каналам вверх и вниз   в обычном состоянии. А в "присутствии" можно говорить об удерживании центрального канала в равновесии,не испытывая на нем колебаний и воздействий других каналов .Иными словами в присутствии клеши должны проехать как-бы мимо центрального канала, не изменив его . Не встречалось вам нечто похожее? Или я ошибаюсь?


На каком-то этапе да. Но я так понимаю, что суть практики в итоге в том, что мы развиваем способность и потом она работает уже сама. 
Ну вот когда мы учимся дышать животом, то сперва да, надо проконтролировать, положить руки на живот и т.д. А потом через какое-то время я замечаю, что я сама по себе уже дышу животом.

----------

Альбина (22.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Вообще говорят вроде как, что вы пребываете в состоянии в котором все изначально уже самосовершенно и ничего не нужно изменять.


Ну да . Вы как-бы чувствительны к изменению реальности и вместе с ней меняетесь .  Настолько плотно к ней прилипаете,что становитесь одним с ней целым. Но каким-то образом вы это узнали,что это более органично и свойственно всей природе  ,чем что-то иное, и это знание и удерживает вас таком качестве.   А про "контроль" я говорю в том контексте,что сознание каждый миг само себя находит (обнаруживает и не допускает  разрыва этой связи с собой, иначе может произойти его потеря (кстати в буквальном смысле-можно потерять сознание), и это базовая способность психики ,которая  находится за пределами человеческого понимания и уж тем более человек не может оказывать на это свое влияние  ,потому что  это поддерживает в нем жизнь.    Даже бывает волевое удерживание сознания человеку жизнь спасает. Когда,например, человек получил большие травмы и истекая  кровью, начинает терять сознание, находящиеся рядом просят поговорить с ними, потому что это поддерживает жизнь.  А так -конечно - оно изначально. 



> Я думаю, что сказать можно, но такой момент, что надо понимать вы так говорите потому что в принципе это можно и так назвать или вы так говорите потому, что вам хочется что-то контролировать.


Говорю так , потому что хочу я или не хочу- оно само контролируется,то что надо,каким -то неведомым образом))

----------


## Альбина

> На каком-то этапе да. Но я так понимаю, что суть практики в итоге в том, что мы развиваем способность и потом она работает уже сама. 
> Ну вот когда мы учимся дышать животом, то сперва да, надо проконтролировать, положить руки на живот и т.д. А потом через какое-то время я замечаю, что я сама по себе уже дышу животом.


Вы знаете,ullu,  я сейчас поняла о чем вы говорите,вспомнила,как это бывает, в обратном случае.  Под контролем вы имеете ввиду  внутреннее беспокойство,что что-то произойдет не так либо неуверенность  или сомнение,т.е. состояние смешанное со страхом.Но бывает контроль без страха . Можно привести пример с тем же билетом . Проверяя  дату на билете -можно подспудно переживать,что вы можете ее забыть  и  возможны плохие последствия, а можно просто проверить билет,понимая,что даже если вы эту дату забудете и никуда не улетите ,то ничего это не изменит . Вы наверно об этом.

----------


## ullu

> Вы знаете,ullu,  я сейчас поняла о чем вы говорите,вспомнила,как это бывает, в обратном случае.  Под контролем вы имеете ввиду  внутреннее беспокойство,что что-то произойдет не так либо неуверенность  или сомнение,т.е. состояние смешанное со страхом.Но бывает контроль без страха . Можно привести пример с тем же билетом . Проверяя  дату на билете -можно подспудно переживать,что вы можете ее забыть  и  возможны плохие последствия, а можно просто проверить билет,понимая,что даже если вы эту дату забудете и никуда не улетите ,то ничего это не изменит . Вы наверно об этом.


Нет, я о любом контроле.

----------


## Альбина

> Нет, я о любом контроле.


Ну не знаю. я с какой стороны не посмотрю- контроль всегда присутствует. :Smilie:  (каламбур какой-то получился)).ДАже интересно,как он у вас вытеснился. Как же реагировать тогда на ситуацию,если у вас не под контролем реальность ?. Или вы тогда имеете ввиду- контроль ума.Тогда вроде становится  еще более-менее понятно.

----------


## Альбина

> Ну не знаю. я с какой стороны не посмотрю- контроль всегда присутствует. (каламбур какой-то получился)).ДАже интересно,как он у вас вытеснился. Как же реагировать тогда на ситуацию,если у вас не под контролем реальность ?. Или вы тогда имеете ввиду- контроль ума.Тогда вроде становится  еще более-менее понятно.


Когда говорят -присутствуют,то меньше вероятность действий , в том ,где присутствуешь. А если говорить,что контролируешь, можно сказать,что связь с реальностью теснее,потому что у тебя больше готовности к происходящему. Иногда кажется что Дзогчен-это Дзен к верх ногами . Первые отпускают ум на самотек , и типа у них нет контроля ума,-за всем наблюдают,даже если их колбасит . А вторые держат ум в созерцании,не допуская умом же  никаких шевелений- и вроде тоже нет контроля. И самое интересное -результат один и тот же. Колбасить прекращает . И контроля ума нет . А все крючки в уме все-равно остаются,как-будто врастают с мясом.

----------


## ullu

> Ну не знаю. я с какой стороны не посмотрю- контроль всегда присутствует. (каламбур какой-то получился)).ДАже интересно,как он у вас вытеснился. Как же реагировать тогда на ситуацию,если у вас не под контролем реальность ?. Или вы тогда имеете ввиду- контроль ума.Тогда вроде становится  еще более-менее понятно.


Ну я не могу объяснить как. Когда вы упражняетесь в сосредоточении с объектом, вы сосредотачиваетесь, затем расслабляете сосредоточение до тех пор, пока совсем не потяряете объект, заем снова сосредотачиваетесь, снова расслабляете сосредоточение. Когда вы резко сосредотачиваетесь - мысли прекращаются, затем вы начинаете постепенно ослаблять сосредоточение и мысли начинают возникать. Поначалу, в тот момент когда вы ослабляете сосредоточение, возникающие мысли отлвекают вас. И вам снова нужно сосредоточиться. Но через какое время чередования сосредоточения и расслабления мысли хоть и возникают, но больше не отвлекают вас от объекта.
Но вы в этот момент расслаблены, не сосредоточены, потому что иначе мысли не смогут возникать. Но каким-то образом вам больше не нужно специально удерживать внимание на объекте, потому что мысли вас больше не отвлекают и вам не нужно прикладывать усилия и контролировать ваше внимание.
Ну вот примерно вот так.

----------

Альбина (22.08.2014)

----------


## ullu

> А вторые держат ум в созерцании,не допуская умом же  никаких шевелений


Это где ж вы таких представлений о дзогчен то взяли?  :EEK!:

----------


## Альбина

> Это где ж вы таких представлений о дзогчен то взяли?


Нет. Вторые-это не дзогчен. это -дзен. (имелось ввиду).

----------


## ullu

> Нет. Вторые-это не дзогчен. это -дзен. (имелось ввиду).


А )) точно. 
Но в дзогчен ум тоже не на самотек пускают, контроля нет, но присутствие то есть, и как могут крючки оставаться, если все самоосвобождается?

----------


## Альбина

> А )) точно. 
> Но в дзогчен ум тоже не на самотек пускают, контроля нет, но присутствие то есть, и как могут крючки оставаться, если все самоосвобождается?


Ну не знаю. Как-то остаются. Просто они уже не ощущаются, а становятся частью тебя самого . Знание, даже интуитивное, все -равно формирует сознание.Ну вот например "мудрость"-это же не пустой  ум ,в ней по идее  знания выше крыши.

----------


## ullu

> Ну не знаю. Как-то остаются. Просто они уже не ощущаются, а становятся частью тебя самого . Знание, даже интуитивное, все -равно формирует сознание.Ну вот например "мудрость"-это же не пустой  ум ,в ней по идее  знания выше крыши.


Ну...это уже для меня слишком сложно, у вас видимо своя картина в голове, вам то она наверное понятна, и вы её описываете но я вот не могу её понять никак  :Frown:  
И даже и не знаю что ответить .

----------


## Альбина

> Ну...это уже для меня слишком сложно, у вас видимо своя картина в голове, вам то она наверное понятна, и вы её описываете но я вот не могу её понять никак  
> И даже и не знаю что ответить .


Да отлично ответили :Smilie:

----------


## Балдинг

> Просто я чувствую себя суперсчастливой после практики. "Летаю". Может, такого не нужно, хотя заложено в садхане?


Здравствуйте, Эделизи. Прошу простить за могущий показаться наивным вопрос. Из нескольких Ваших постов, и из цитируемого в частности, создается понимание, что под "практикой" подразумевается сеанс некоторых "упражнений", после которого Вы чувствуете себя очень хорошо. Не могли бы примерно описать набор упражнений типичного сеанса, после которого Вам становится хорошо?

----------


## Эделизи

> Здравствуйте, Эделизи. Прошу простить за могущий показаться наивным вопрос. Из нескольких Ваших постов, и из цитируемого в частности, создается понимание, что под "практикой" подразумевается сеанс некоторых "упражнений", после которого Вы чувствуете себя очень хорошо. Не могли бы примерно описать набор упражнений типичного сеанса, после которого Вам становится хорошо?


Садхана одного мирного божества. Очень распространенного.

----------

Балдинг (23.09.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> Садхана одного мирного божества. Очень распространенного.


Версия.

Как мне кажется, маятник.



> Просто я чувствую себя суперсчастливой после практики. "Летаю".


"Я лично бухаю, но можно ускориться" (с) Шнуров
А в Вашем случае место алкогольного напитка, наркотического вещества и т.п. заняла "Садхана одного мирного божества".
Цепляние к практике, или паче того к комфортному состоянию "Я" (а это антибуддично по сути своей), провоцируемому практикой.

Как вариант, практиковать отстраненно.

Еще раз приведу бородатый анекдот.
С вершины холма молодой бычок и старый бык узрели в долине большое стадо коров.
- Побежали побыстрее, - взволнованно говорит молодой бычок, - вниз и покроем вон ту симпатичную пегую телку!
- Нет, - опять взволнованно говорит молодой бычок, - вон ту кругленькую черную корову!  
- Нет, - медленно отвечает старый бык, - Мы не спеша спустимся и покроем все стадо.

----------


## Эделизи

> Версия.
> 
> 
> Цепляние к практике, или паче того к комфортному состоянию "Я" (а это антибуддично по сути своей), провоцируемому практикой.


Вообще-то возникающее блаженство один из показателей успешной практики. В моем мире )

----------

Балдинг (26.09.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> Вообще-то возникающее блаженство один из показателей успешной практики. В моем мире )


Тогда извините за ошибочную версию. 
П.С. Занятная практика -) Похоже на сыр в мышеловке -) Хочу, чтобы у меня все было и мне за это ничего не было -) 
П.П.С. Хотя, м.б изменить отношение к самому этому блаженству? Путем включения памятования, типа "это не моё, это не я".

----------

Эделизи (26.09.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> П.П.С. Хотя, м.б изменить отношение к самому этому блаженству? Путем включения памятования, типа "это не моё, это не я".


Вы очень близки к истине. Ринпоче почти так и говорит )))

----------

Балдинг (26.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2014)

----------


## Choi

> Есть здесь люди, перешедшие из ваджраяны в дзен/чань?


Я по несколько раз на дню совершаю этот поход, ибо в мою садхану входит дза-дзэн. Я много почерпнул от дзэн-мастера Ву Бонга и принял его как одного из своих Учителей Дхармы.

----------

Chong_Kwan (16.11.2014), Hang Gahm (27.09.2014), Пема Ванчук (27.09.2014), Эделизи (27.09.2014)

----------

